# HDRO Buddykey-Anfragen hier rein



## Odinmaster (25. April 2007)

Grüße euch!

Mein WoW Acc is vor 3 tagen ausgelaufen und überlege ob ich auf HdRO umsteigen soll! Viele sagen sie bereuen es nicht etc.
Doch ich würde mir selbst gern ein Bild davon machen..schauen ob mein rechner das packt und so krams!

Würde mir vielleicht jemand einen Gäste Acc geben?..Revangiere mich auch, wenn ich mein Geld (ingame) dann verdiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke im vorraus!

Metaler Gruß Odinmaster


----------



## Kausrufe (27. April 2007)

Ich bräuchte auch ein Testaccount, bitte gebt mir einen.


----------



## JohnnyD (27. April 2007)

gibt es eigentlich keine Möglichkeit seitens codemasters das spiel zu testen?


----------



## Chrisie (27. April 2007)

Habt ihr denn einen Freund der das Spiel hat?Kann der euch nicht den Gäste Acc geben?
Denn ohne einen der das Spiel hat bringt euch der Gäste Acc ja nicht wirklich etwas.


----------



## Leigh (27. April 2007)

Naja, mann kann sich das Spiel ja auch runter laden.
Habe ich auch so gemacht, weil mein Laufwerk kaputt ist udn die CD nicht lesen wollte.


----------



## Aragos03 (29. April 2007)

grüße,
da ich nachdem horizons "tot" war zu wow gewechselt bin und das auch gut 2 jahre gespielt habe,würde ich mir gerne hdro anschauen,bevor ich 40 euro ausgebe....habe den fehler bei vanguard gemacht....hätte nen super spiel werden können..leider zu früh raus und jetzt kein geld mehr von sony..also auch tot:-(wie dem auch sei,suche key und würde mich freuen wenn einer von euch so lieb wäre und einen über hätte?habe noch wow trail,den kann gerne jemand haben...

vielen dank...

mfg ara

ps:wishmaster_003@hotmail.com


----------



## Chrisie (29. April 2007)

Also ich kann einem den Key für den Test Acc geben,da ich jetzt nicht weiss wer schon ein hat,einfach eine PM schreiben,der erste bekommt den Key dann.
LG


----------



## Chrisie (29. April 2007)

Also Key ging an Aragos03.tut mir leid an die anderen.Hab ja leider nur einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (29. April 2007)

Buuuh! Scheiterhaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Maniac (29. April 2007)

Hiho

Ich wollte mal fragen ob vielleicht jemand auch noch einen Key für mich hätte,
da WoW in letzter Zeit nur noch langweilig ist und ich mal was andres ausprobiern wollte.

Schonmal danke im Vorraus und vielleicht sieht man sich ja damnächst mal im tänzelnden Pony.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Mr. Maniac


----------



## Buffmaster2000 (30. April 2007)

hallo,

es wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen testkey schicken würde, das ich das game mal testen könnte.
habe bis jetzt wow gedaddelt und überlege ob ich umsteigen soll, aber bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## CastorTroy (1. Mai 2007)

Hiho,

ich bin nun auhc al so unverschämt und frage nach einem Buddykey. Ich würde mir HdRO erst mal in der fertigen version ansehn bevor ichs mir dann wirklich kaufe, hab zwar schon einiges in der Beta gesehn aber die fertige version würde mich nun doch sehr interessieren. Wäre dankbar wenn mir wer einen schicken könnte.

Danke schonmal an den zukünftigen noblen Spender

MfG Castor


----------



## Dragorius (1. Mai 2007)

ich weis ich weis es hört sich nach geflame an 

aber es konnte jeder wochenlang in der beta das spiel testen

es gab seiten die kloppten jede woche 10000 betakeys raus
irgendeine spielezeitschrift bot einen betakey für ein wochenende an der dann aber bis zum ende der beta verlängert wurde

hätte man die pre order und die vollversion bestellt hätte man das spiel während der pre order testen können. man zahlte 49€ für preo order, 49€ für die vollversion. bekommt nach auslieferung der vollvesion 49€ wieder zurück und wenn einem das spiel nicht gefallen hätte könnte man die unbenutzte vollversion auch wieder für 49€ verkaufen. also 0€ investiert.

und jetzt auf einmal wollen alle das spiel testen
jetzt wos nur noch mit gästepässen geht

sehr gut 

pech gehabt sag ich mal, chancen gab es zu genüge

mfg drago


----------



## Thrawns (2. Mai 2007)

Aber nicht jeder hatte von Beginn an Interesse an HdrO. Vielleicht habe manche (so wie ich) erst vor kurzem die Lust an z.B. WoW verloren.

Dass man nur Interesse haben soll, wenn das Spiel noch nicht released ist, finde ich ein bisschen engstirnig. Nicht umsonst gibt es schließlich den Gästepass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (2. Mai 2007)

Dragorius schrieb:


> ich weis ich weis es hört sich nach geflame an
> 
> aber es konnte jeder wochenlang in der beta das spiel testen
> 
> ...


Dass man eine Beta nicht mit der endgültigen Version eines Spieles vergleichen kann ist dir bewusst, oder?
Nicht jeder ist vielleicht so informiert wie du, wo er einen Key herbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, es hört sich nach geflame an, daher bitte ich dich, dich in Zukunft "netter" auszudrücken. Gerade als Neuling solltest du dich ein wenig zurücknehmen. ^^

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Melrakal (2. Mai 2007)

*Doppelpostalarm* ^^

Damatadore schrieb mir gerade, dass er noch 2 Gästepässe besitzt und schickte mir die Codes gleich per PN mit... scheinbar möchte er nicht die Auswahl treffen ^^

Wer also von den hier verewigten noch immer einen Gästepass zum probespielen haben möchte, schreibt mich bitte an. Ich werde die Keys dann an die ersten beiden weiterleiten. Eine Garantie dass sie funktionieren gebe ich allerdings nicht, da müsst ihr euch im Problemfall an Damatadore wenden.

Gruß
Mel

*viel Glück* ^^

PS: *Beide Keys vergeben!*


----------



## saturica (2. Mai 2007)

Hey..
Mir könnt ihr auch eine PN schicken.
Hab nochn Key bereit!!

lg
sat


----------



## Bravelord (2. Mai 2007)

Ich wäre euch auch sehr verbunden, wenn noch jemand einen Testkey hat mir, den zukommen zu lassen 

mfg
Bravelord


----------



## CastorTroy (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

da ich die letzten Tage etwas ausser gefecht gesetzt war, was die Foren hier angeht wollte ich nochmal fragen, ob es noch Leute gibt, welche die Vollversion haben und bereit wären ihren buddykey jemandem zu geben, wenn ja bitte schreibt mir eine PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss

Castor


----------



## Floyder (4. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte auch sehr gerne einen Buddy key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer also noch einen hat, ich nehm ihn gerne...


----------



## Kreze (4. Mai 2007)

Floyder schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch sehr gerne einen Buddy key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



I too.


----------



## ogli (5. Mai 2007)

Auch ich hätte sehr gerne einen Gästepass. Eigentlich kann ich mir das Spiel z. Zt. wirklich nicht leisten aber wenn es mich als Uralten HDR-Fan überzeugt, dann werde ich wohl müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn gewünscht biete ich im Gegenzug einen WOW- Gästepass an der 10 Tage gültig ist.

Den Pass einfach an diese ICQ (58718788) senden und dazu schreiben ob der WOW Gästepass gewünscht ist.

Vielen Dank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ogli


----------



## saturica (5. Mai 2007)

OK Leute bitte keine PN mehr an mich richten.

Key is weg.

Für alle anderen.Ich würde sagen: kauft es euch.da muss nichts probiert werden.das Game is genial.
Jetz im Anfangsstadium schon besser als Wow nach ich weiß nicht wie viele tausend patches *gg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
Sat


----------



## Melrakal (5. Mai 2007)

mich bitte auch nicht mehr anschreiben... ich HABE keine Keys mehr, die 2 die mir zugeschickt wurden sind WEG!

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Thrawns (6. Mai 2007)

Ich habe noch einen Test-Key für zehn Tage. Wer sich zuerst per PN meldet, bekommt das Ding.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (6. Mai 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen Test-Key für zehn Tage. Wer sich zuerst per PN meldet, bekommt das Ding.



Hab dir ne PM zukommen lassen.

MfG


----------



## CastorTroy (6. Mai 2007)

Tjoar und schon wieder wohl zu spät...

Also wer nochn Key hat, ich hätte auch gern noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúva (6. Mai 2007)

Ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem:
Ich habe das Spiel installiert und mir einen Account bei Codemasters angelegt. Nun wollte ich dort mit dem Gast-Key einen Abo einrichten, erhalte aber folgende Fehlermeldung:
Dieser Schlüssel ist ungültig, oder nicht für dieses Produkt. Bitte überprüfen und versuchen Sie es erneut
Muss man bei der Gast-Account Registrierung irgendwas beachten?


----------



## Vanhyke83 (6. Mai 2007)

Lúva schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem:
> Ich habe das Spiel installiert und mir einen Account bei Codemasters angelegt. Nun wollte ich dort mit dem Gast-Key einen Abo einrichten, erhalte aber folgende Fehlermeldung:
> Dieser Schlüssel ist ungültig, oder nicht für dieses Produkt. Bitte überprüfen und versuchen Sie es erneut
> Muss man bei der Gast-Account Registrierung irgendwas beachten?




Genau das gleiche ist mir mit einem Gästekey passiert den mir jemand über den Ingame-Chat von WoW gegeben hat. Vielleicht einfach mal überprüfen ob die/-derjenige sich nicht verschrieben hat. Ansonsten hilft wohl nur ein Anruf beim Support.

MfG


----------



## sendraty (6. Mai 2007)

Kann man das Spiel irgendwo runterladen? Wenn ja, wo?^^


----------



## Vanhyke83 (6. Mai 2007)

sendraty schrieb:


> Kann man das Spiel irgendwo runterladen? Wenn ja, wo?^^




Haargenau hier:    


Clientdownload

Sind natürlich 5GB, hatte es aber in einer Stunde runtergeladen mit DSL 6000.

Einfach alles bis auf Extras + die Autorun.ini runterladen und danach die LOTR Setup Datei starten.

Bin auch gerade am installieren.


MfG


----------



## sendraty (6. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank!

Jetzt Brauch ich nur noch einen Testkey^^ Falls jemand einen key noch rumliegen hat könnte man sich ja mal bei mir melden , kann euch einen WoW-Guestpass anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



242835557 <- ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acme313 (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich wäre auch an einem Gästekey interessiert...

Aber die die anderen, kann auch ich in erster Linie nur nen Gästekey für WoW bieten.

Aber für die unter euch, die vielleicht Guild Wars spielen, ich habe noch den Key aus der PCGames für das Asura Pet über.

Bei Interesse einfach eine PM an mich... würde mich halt super über einen Gästekey für HDRO freuen.

Und zu der Sache, dass man das Spiel in der Beta testen konnte, dass hatte ich versucht, jedoch habe ich es nicht geschafft an diesem Wochenende zuhause zu sein um es zu testen.


----------



## CastorTroy (6. Mai 2007)

Naja der Key von dem Wochenende hat bis zum ende der Beta gegolten, wurde verlängert.


----------



## acme313 (6. Mai 2007)

CastorTroy schrieb:


> Naja der Key von dem Wochenende hat bis zum ende der Beta gegolten, wurde verlängert.



Mist... hatte ich leider nicht mitbekommen. Ich dachte, nachdem Wochenende hätte ich meine Chance halt vertan...


----------



## Optron (7. Mai 2007)

Wenn noch jemand einen Gästekey übrig hat, ich hätte auch Interesse an einem.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Shazkah (8. Mai 2007)

jo ich hätte auch interesse an einen key...ich habe schon viel zeit in wow gesteckt und möchte testen ob hdrO doch besser ist. und dann noch die frage, kostet hdrO was und wenn ja wie viel?

hoffe jemand hilft mir

mfg Shazkah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikz (8. Mai 2007)

hi wenn einer nen key über hat würd ich mich sehr freuen den will das mit paar freunden auf der nächsten lan mal testen alle vor meinem pc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long .. julius

würde mich auch entsprechend bedanken
"!


----------



## Iamsheep (8. Mai 2007)

würde mich auch über nen Gästepass freuen um mir mal ein Bild  von der "Konkurrenz" machen zu können....

lg sheep


----------



## Thrawns (8. Mai 2007)

Shazkah schrieb:


> und dann noch die frage, kostet hdrO was und wenn ja wie viel?



Wenn du monatlich bezahlst: 12,99Euro
Wenn du ein Jahr im Voraus bezahlst: 8,99Euro
Wenn du die Collectors Edition hast (teuer): kostenlos

Kannst auch alle drei und sechs Monate bezahlen. Ist auch ein bisschen billiger. Habe die genauen Preise nicht im Kopf. Guck einfach mal auf der offiziellen Website. http://www.lotro-europe.com/ unter FAQ.


----------



## Exodar (9. Mai 2007)

Wenn jemand zufällig noch ein Gästepass überhaben sollte wäre ich daran ebenfalls interessiert. Kann euch auch im gegenzug nen WoW Gästepass geben ( sofern das Game überhaupt noch wer antesten will^^) Würde mich über eine positive PN sehr freuen


euer
Exodar


----------



## Frostfinchen (10. Mai 2007)

grüsse euch!

So wie ich sehe, haben viele das gleiche Anliegen wie ich.. aber ich frage trotzdem mal in die Runde..

Hat jemand von Euch noch einen Gäste Key? Ich bin genauso wie viele andere hier, neugierig auf das Spiel und würde es gern zuvor testen. 

Wenn ihr einen haben solltet, würde ich mich sehr über eine Pm freuen... 

Auch ich biete im Gegenzug gern Gästekey für WoW an.

Vielen dank im voraus!

Es grüsst euch das finchen


----------



## acme313 (10. Mai 2007)

Wozu bietet ihr einen Gästekey für WOW an?

Man kann WOW doch sowieso 10 Tage kostenlos testen über die Internetseite.


----------



## Exodar (10. Mai 2007)

damit man nicht komplett mit leeren händen da steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was soll man denn sonst bieten?


----------



## Taras (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich würde das Spiel auch gerne ein mal antesten.
Außer Dankbarkeit kann ich euch allerdings nichts bieten.
Wäre wirklich sehr nett von euch


----------



## Floyder (12. Mai 2007)

Hiermit ziehe ich die Anfrage auf einen Gästepass zurück, da ich einen von meiner Schwester bekam...

MFG.
Floyder


----------



## Schimml (12. Mai 2007)

Am 15ten Mai läuft mein WoW Account aus, deswege such ich nach einer Alternative. Da man HDRO ja leider nur so testen kann würd ich mich freuen wenn sich jemand mit einem Gästekey melden würde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (12. Mai 2007)

huhu!
da ich mir hdrO auch gerne nochmal in der fertigen Version ansehen würde bevor ich mich dafür entscheide die 40Euro auszugeben, wäre ich auch super dankbar wenn noch jemand einen Key über hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus 
lg Maireen


----------



## Seranath (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wer einen Key über hat und ihn mir geben würde. Würde euch im Gegenzug einen Gmaestarkey geben, mit dem man wohl spezielle Items(?) freischalten kann.

Gruß
Seranath


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo, hat jemand noch so einen Gästekey übrig? Würde es auch sehr gerne mal antesten.

Eine Trial Version auf der offiziellen Seite gibt es wohl leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodar (13. Mai 2007)

hat denn niemand mehr einen Key über ;( Wirklich schade


----------



## amigaone (13. Mai 2007)

hätte auch gerne einen key....^^  bin auch demjenigen für den rest meines lebens dankbar!!!^^

dernamenlose@online.de


----------



## danbir (13. Mai 2007)

Ich reihe mich mal in die Liste der Leute, die nen Gästekey bräuchten ein.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mir grad den 4,8GB Clienten 1.12 runtergeladen und dann gemerkt, dass man gar nicht wie bei WoW sich einfach so nen Gästepass holen kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre dem edlen Spender des Keys sehr dankbar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Schimml (13. Mai 2007)

Exodar schrieb:


> hat denn niemand mehr einen Key über ;( Wirklich schade


Jo =/


----------



## jangotnc (15. Mai 2007)

Mein WoW Acc is auch ausgelufen und ich möchte auch ein buddy key zum testen 
Wer einen hat , ich nehm ihn gerne....
mfg


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (15. Mai 2007)

hab leider auch noch keinen gefunden. schade, daß es keine Trial wie bei WoW gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jangotnc (15. Mai 2007)

wer ein 7 tage pass braucht soll pm schiken hab mir den grad geholtd 
(spezi edition^^)


----------



## vanem (15. Mai 2007)

Der erste der eine PM an mich schickt, bekommt ebenfalls einen Gästepass Key. Ich habe noch einen übrig.


----------



## jangotnc (15. Mai 2007)

mein key ist raus an flup


----------



## Flup (15. Mai 2007)

jangotnc schrieb:


> mein key ist raus an flup




viele dank dir nochmal,

könnte mir vlt wer sagen wie ich in die acc verwaltung komm und wo ich nen client downloaden kann?

danke euch allen

EDIT  account verwaltung hab ich gefunden: https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/


----------



## Flup (15. Mai 2007)

hm  mist, hab jetz anscheinend den code ausm fernster rausgeschmissen..  hab mich angemeldet und den code eingetragen, und wenn ich mich jetzt einloggen will, sagt er ich sei noch nicht aktiviert und er schkcht mir noch ne mail, wenn ich auf den link in der mail klick, heißts ich sei bereits aktiviert.....

naja


----------



## paga2 (15. Mai 2007)

Flup schrieb:


> hm  mist, hab jetz anscheinend den code ausm fernster rausgeschmissen..  hab mich angemeldet und den code eingetragen, und wenn ich mich jetzt einloggen will, sagt er ich sei noch nicht aktiviert und er schkcht mir noch ne mail, wenn ich auf den link in der mail klick, heißts ich sei bereits aktiviert.....
> 
> naja


...

mennooooo


Hat jmd. nen key?? pls =((


----------



## vanem (15. Mai 2007)

jangotnc schrieb:


> mein key ist raus an flup




Meiner auch :/ also schick den bitte weiter an "paga2" der hat auch danach gefragt. Brauchst ja keine 2 Keys.


----------



## paga2 (15. Mai 2007)

vanem schrieb:


> Meiner auch :/ also schick den bitte weiter an "paga2" der hat auch danach gefragt. Brauchst ja keine 2 Keys.


ja wäre nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stercus (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

falls noch einer so ein Gästepass über hat, den würde ich gerne nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## jangotnc (16. Mai 2007)

jangotnc schrieb:


> wer ein 7 tage pass braucht soll pm schiken hab mir den grad geholtd
> (spezi edition^^)



hmm mir gefällt das game nicht wer mein acc haben will soll soll ma pm schiken 
nehme auch gold von wow DER  MITHRILORDEN  Horde

oder icq 117766646
by


----------



## Ferdural (16. Mai 2007)

[4. SucheTestAccount]lf Test Account HdRO thx^^ (auch wenn sich wahrscheinlich keiner meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
die sollten sich echtmal überlegen sone acc creation wie blizz auf die hp zu machen.mit mir könnten sie einen player mehr haben.
Edit:Ok das mit der Account creation auf der hp is dochn bisl blöd.das könnte einen chinafarmer boom auslösen!^^(gibt es in HdRO CHinafarmer?)


----------



## Flup (17. Mai 2007)

ich hab leider den 2ten key nem freund gegeben, sind aber beide nicht wirklich zufrieden mit dem spiel.
die hauptgründe dafür sind:

1. Soooo viele quests da dass man gar nicht weiß was mann jetz machen soll...
2. Die welt ist relativ klein
3. Miese Animationen und nur 3 Bodentexturen (innen, gras, erde)
4. Kein Endgame kontent (sagen zumindest alle)

auch nicht so gut ist:

- Des chatsystem funktioniert nicht so übersichtlich wie bei wow (gibt kein /afk; /dnd; channels sind nicht durchnummeriert, mann mus also immer /regional oder /handel eingeben)
- Kann in der Minimap nicht zoomen
- Hat offensichtlich nen memory-leak, nach 15min fängts bei mir zu ruckeln an (64 x2 6000+ 2gb ram 1950xtx)
- Eher mäßige Musik


Gut hingegen ist:

- Allgemein recht gute Grafik
- Gute Story
- Hält sich weitestgehend MMO-Standards

Ich würde des spiel keinem empfehlen, der shcon WoW gespielt hat und kein totaler hdr fan is.


----------



## Maxinho (17. Mai 2007)

Das is deine Meinung aber ich würde es auf jeden Fall jedem empfehlen und komme auch von WoW...
1.Es gibt /afk
2.Es gibt verdammt viele Quests wobei aber meistens immer zwei oder drei zu einem Platz gehören und es dann sehr schnell geht immer welche zu machen das die Masse immer bald wieder weg
3.Memory-Leak hab ich nicht...

Naja das wars...
Mfg Max


----------



## Flup (17. Mai 2007)

Maxinho schrieb:


> Das is deine Meinung aber ich würde es auf jeden Fall jedem empfehlen und komme auch von WoW...
> 1.Es gibt /afk
> 2.Es gibt verdammt viele Quests wobei aber meistens immer zwei oder drei zu einem Platz gehören und es dann sehr schnell geht immer welche zu machen das die Masse immer bald wieder weg
> 3.Memory-Leak hab ich nicht...
> ...




ja es gibt afk, aber nicht so wie man des gewohnt ist, mit "ihr seid jetzt afk" "ihr seit incht mehr afk" und wenn dich wer anwhspert "spieler xyz ist afk" sondern nur als emote "Spieler xyz geht afk"


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (17. Mai 2007)

wenn jemand noch einen key übrig hat hätt ich auch gern einen!


----------



## Vörschda (17. Mai 2007)

Ich würd auch noch nen key nehmen, wenn denn noch einer einen übrig hat, würd es gern mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erondil (18. Mai 2007)

Hiho,

Da ich ein Megaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Fan von Tolkiens Werken bin bin ich ziemlich von HdRO angetan^^

Mein Abo läuft am 1 Juni ab. Und ich bin echt heiß auf HdRO.

Aber ich traus mir nich zu jetz einfach zu kaufen was we das Spiel ein Flopp ist??

Deshalb bitte ich hier gaaaannnz groß auch um einen Gäste-Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Mfg: erondil


----------



## Fubbiz (18. Mai 2007)

erondil schrieb:


> Aber ich traus mir nich zu jetz einfach zu kaufen was we das Spiel ein Flopp ist??




Das Spiel ist TOP, von flopp nix zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FaXe_RS (18. Mai 2007)

Hi,

also ich bekomme heute einen Gästekey aber ich weiß nicht wo ich mir das Spiel laden kann? Gibt es da ne offizielle also legale Weise wie ich daran kommen kann?


----------



## Taifon (18. Mai 2007)

Herr der Ringe Online Downloaden 

Hallo,
Einfach alle Dateien aus dem Ordner, LOTRO112, des FTP-servers in einen Ordner packen und die lotrosetup.exe ausführen, nach der Installation hast du allerding einen Client der auf die Beta-Server verbinden will und da die nicht mehr online sind bekommst du die Fehlermeldung "http error 404" oder so ähnlich ,
aber daß lässt sich einfach lösen öffne mit dem Editor die Datei

"TurbineLauncher.exe.config"

und ändere folgende Einträge:

<appSettings>
<add key="Launcher.DataCenterService.GLS" value="http://lotroeugls.com/GLS.DataCenterServer/Service.asmx" />
<add key="DataCenter.GameName" value="LOTROEU"/>
<add key="DataCenter.DefaultCenter" value="LOTROEU"/>
<add key="Product.DocumentFolder" value="The Lord of the Rings Online"/>
<add key="Launcher.DocumentFolder" value="Launcher"/>
</appSettings>

Dannach hast du, nach dem Patchen, einen voll funktionsfähigen Client für die EU Server.


----------



## Kana (18. Mai 2007)

Ich bin ein riesen Fan von Herr der Ringe (Bücher sind schon so abgegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )aus diesem Grund wollt ich mal fragen ob nicht noch jemand nen Gästepass rumzuliegen hat (Bevor er vergammelt^^)

Da ich nen Armer Schüler  bin ist 40€ ganz schön viel Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Also falls noch welche im Umlauf sind bitte PM an mich



Danke im vorraus: KANA

Gebe auch nen wow gästekey im tausch^^ (auf wunsch)


----------



## Flup (18. Mai 2007)

Taifon schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe Online Downloaden
> 
> Hallo,
> Einfach alle Dateien aus dem Ordner, LOTRO112, des FTP-servers in einen Ordner packen und die lotrosetup.exe ausführen, nach der Installation hast du allerding einen Client der auf die Beta-Server verbinden will und da die nicht mehr online sind bekommst du die Fehlermeldung "http error 404" oder so ähnlich ,
> ...




die ganze "TurbineLauncher.exe.config" muss dann so aussehn:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true"/>
<startup>
<requiredRuntime version="V1.1.4322" safemode="true"/>
<supportedRuntime version="V1.1.4322" />
</startup>
<appSettings>
<add key="Launcher.DataCenterService.GLS" value="http://lotroeugls.com/GLS.DataCenterServer/Service.asmx" />
<add key="DataCenter.GameName" value="LOTROEU"/>
<add key="DataCenter.DefaultCenter" value="LOTROEU"/>
<add key="Product.DocumentFolder" value="The Lord of the Rings Online"/>
<add key="Launcher.DocumentFolder" value="Launcher"/>
</appSettings>
</configuration>


----------



## FaXe_RS (18. Mai 2007)

Vielen,vielen dank an Taifon und Flup! war schon kurz vorm verzweifeln!!


----------



## Exodar (19. Mai 2007)

habe zwar schon öfters gefragt aber immernoch keinen bekommen ;( also nochmal, hätte vll noch einer nen Key über? würde mich über eine PM freuen

Exodar


----------



## camel86 (19. Mai 2007)

Hm wenn noch jemand einen Key über hätte ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen.

MfG
camel


----------



## Seranath (19. Mai 2007)

Bin auch noch an einem Testkey interessiert. Im Tausch würde ich dafür einen Gamestarkey geben, mit dem man wohl spezielle Items(?) freischalten kann.

EDIT: Habe unterdessen einen erhalten. Danke dafür.


----------



## Uktawa (20. Mai 2007)

Ich reihe mich dann mal in die Reihe jener die HdRo gern erst testen würden ein. Also wenn noch irgendwer einen Gästekey über hat und einem alten WoW Hasen ne Freude machen will, würd mich über ne PM freuen.

Uktawa


----------



## rotti08 (20. Mai 2007)

hallo suche auch einen 7 tage buddy key.hätte im gegenzug noch einen 10 tage WoW gäste key .bitte Pm


----------



## Lothirac (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine liebste hat heute einen Testkey erhalten und sitzt nun spielender weise neben mir :-)
Ich schaue leider in die Röhre..

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Gästekey den er nicht mehr benötigt?

Danke für Eure antwort!


Gruß + Danke


Lothirac


----------



## Carinos (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal *HDRO testen* da ich Wow an den Nagel gehängt habe.

Ich suche also einen *Gästepass für HDRO* und könnte im gegenzug nen *Gästepass zu WoW anbieten* wenns interresiert.

Schreibt mir einfach ne Mail oder ne PM: Trash@kamp-dsl.de

Thx schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Ferdural (20. Mai 2007)

Es wurd schon oft erwähnt und du sollltest es so langsam wissen^^
WoW Gästeaccounts kann man sich selbst erstellen =)


----------



## Stercus (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

da nun anscheinend die Gästepässe sehr beliebt sind, biete ich denjenigen der mir einen Funktionierenden Code schickt ganze 5 €. Ich möchte das Spiel endlich mal testen, aber 40€ sind mir zu viel dafür. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hoschie78 (21. Mai 2007)

Jo hallo, 
ich würd mich auch sehr über nen gäste-key freuen !   bin wow-spieler und möchte umsteigen, da mir in wow alles zu langweilig geworden ist.... möchte mir hdro aber nach möglichkeit erstmal auf meinem rechner anschaun, obs gut läuft und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielen dank schon ma, wär echt riesig wenn jemand noch einen über hat....ne pm wär super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rotti08 (21. Mai 2007)

ich bitte 3 euro sofort per paypal für einen buddy key


----------



## Kibagami (21. Mai 2007)

Ich hab noch einen freien Buddy Key wer einen will pn an mich der erste bekommt ihn


Der Buddykey is weg. Tur mir leid an die die ihn net bekommen haben

greetz Kibagami


----------



## Hubert85 (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo, suche dringen einen Buddy Key... wäre super wenn ich einen bekäme ... könnte vanguard buddy key als dank anbieten  !


----------



## Demea (22. Mai 2007)

Ich hätt auch gern einen Buddy key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
würd das game mal wahnsinnig gern testen


----------



## Cordesh (23. Mai 2007)

Man kann den Client jetzt auch auf 

http://www.morthond.de 

downloaden.
Wohlgemerkt die Verkaufsversion, nicht den Betaclient!


----------



## Exodar (23. Mai 2007)

Suche immernoch einen Buddy Key..... bitte erbarme sich doch einer und sende ihn mir via PM 

Exodar


----------



## camel86 (23. Mai 2007)

Ich suche auch noch dringend ! Bitte würd mich wahnsinnig freuen !


----------



## Lemendeer (26. Mai 2007)

Dann will ich mich meinen vorpostern mal anschliessen.
Ich lade mir gerade den client runter und würd emich sehr über einen gäste key von HdrO freuen,..
danke schonmal ich hoffe es wird was ,...


----------



## HypoKondriak (27. Mai 2007)

[Suche] Lotro GästeKey 
[Biete] Wow GästeKey 

Wer tauscht mit mir?

Mein ICQ: 404-535-006


----------



## HackerXP (28. Mai 2007)

Will auch n Key haben =( bittel meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

icq 274972267


----------



## Shmith (28. Mai 2007)

würd mich auch über nen key freun 

icq 334671177


----------



## Tutu (28. Mai 2007)

HI 
ich spiele auch zurzeit WoW und mir wird langweilig ... deswegen würde ich auch gerne Hdro spielen aber ich will mir das spiel nicht kaufen ohne das ich weiß das es mir spaß macht ! wäre nett wenn ich auch so einen guest key bekommen könnte.. wenn der testaccount abgelaufen ist kann derjenige der mir den acc beschaft mein geld usw haben .. also wäre echt sau geil von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freue mich schon ^^ 
737
icq : 249337372



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varanis (29. Mai 2007)

Ich grüsse euch

Gibt es den keine möglichkeit eine Testversion runterzuladen? Oder ist es nur möglich durch einen Testkey welchen man von XY bekomme?

Gruss
Varanis


----------



## mrlocus (29. Mai 2007)

hoi leude, würde auch wirklich gern lotr mal testen bevor ich es mir leiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum bin ich auf der suche nach nem buddy key.

was ich als gegenleistung zu bieten habe:
---
lotr ingame gegenleistung (falls mich die trial überzeugt)
wow ingame items/gold (vorhanden - server destromath)
guildwars testkey
evtl kleine paypal-summe
und unbezahlbare DANKBARKEIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg da locus,  würd mich echt freun


----------



## Maireen (29. Mai 2007)

> Ich grüsse euch
> 
> Gibt es den keine möglichkeit eine Testversion runterzuladen? Oder ist es nur möglich durch einen Testkey welchen man von XY bekomme?
> 
> ...



Nein geht nur über einen Gästekey von XY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Sonderkind (29. Mai 2007)

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Gästekey will mal schauen ob das schöne spiel gegen wow ankommt aber hoffe ich doch mal den wow wird einfach net besser und über eine gute konkurenz würde ich mich mal freuen damit die mal ihren arsch bewegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



icq: 375176950


----------



## Cordesh (29. Mai 2007)

Varanis schrieb:


> Gibt es den keine möglichkeit eine Testversion runterzuladen?



Also den Client bekommst Du entweder indem Du dir die DVD von nem Freund leihst, oder runterlädst.
Runterladen kannst Du den vollständigen Client bei http://www.morthond.de oder den Beta-Client bei  http://hdro.arcor.de/.
Der Beta-Client muss noch ein bisschen angepasst werden bevor er funktioniert.
Infos dazu findest du hier im Forum.

Zum Client benötigst Du aber halt noch den Gästekey, und die sind schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Varanis (29. Mai 2007)

Wenn es so ist... *schaut lieb in die Runde* dürfte ich auch um einen Code bitte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wäre auf ewigs dankbar derjenigen Person...

Gruss
Varanis


----------



## Vicemagic1 (30. Mai 2007)

Hi ihr lieben 

Hätte gern nen Gästekey da ich von vielen Foren gelesen habe das HDRO vergleichbar mit WOW sei würde ich gern mich selbst überzeugen

Druch videos von Youtube und anderen Vids Seiten kann ich mir leider noch kein Bild davon machen da sie meistens nur Schlechte Quallität habe und man es sich net genauer betrachten kann wie spielerische Details, Grafik, Quest, Spielablauf etc. das würde ich gerne selbst testen

Ich spiele zurzeit WOW

Ick hoffe das ihr noch einen über habt und mir nen kleinen einblick gewähren tut 


MFG Vice 


Ps. wer einen für mich über hat pls ne Mail schicken danke


----------



## Headix (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Community.
ich würde mich auch über einen Gästeaccount (Buddykey) freuen. Bin mir noch unsicher ob ich an dem Game gefallen finde.
Vieleicht findet sich ja sogar eine GIlde die so neue User anwirbt :-)

Würde mich echt freuen.
Per PM wäre nett.


----------



## Cordesh (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

am Sonntag den 03. Juni 2007 verlost Morthond.de einen Gästekey. 

Die Foren sind voll mit Nachfragen von Leuten die gerne mal HdRO antesten wollen. 
Leider gibt es wohl mehr Interessenten als Keys. 
Morthond.de verlost nun einen dieser begehrten Keys. 

Spielregeln: 

Am Sonntag den 03. Juni 2007 werde ich in der Zeit von 12-14 Uhr im Forum von Morthond.de einen Thread mit dem Thema "GÄSTEKEY" erstellen. 
In diesem Thread wird eine Frage gestellt werden. 
Wer als erster die richtige Antwort postet erhält den Gästekey per PM. 

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle registrierten Mitglieder von Morthond.de 
Damit alles fair zu geht, wird es nicht möglich sein eigene Beiträge zu editieren. 
Schnell antworten und dann die Lösung suchen um danach sein Post zu editieren bringt also nichts. 

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück.


----------



## magrath (30. Mai 2007)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich lad mir grad schon den client runter und will das game auf jeden fall mal testen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe es gibt noch ein paar key hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte einen per pn an mich, würde mich freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
maggi


----------



## Khalandraa (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo miteinander!

Meiner einer überlegt gerade den Einstieg in LOTRO, nur möchte ich ungern die sog. "Katze im Sack" kaufen und das ganze erstmal ausgiebig testen.

Ich hab schon Ultima Online, Lineage 2 und WoW gespielt und suche mehr Rollenspiel.

Wäre super, wenn jemand einen Gästekey für mich übrig hätte.

Erreichen könnt ihr mich per PM oder unter meiner ICQ Nummer 72024548 (Lemmi)

Gruss Khal.


----------



## Gamestar2006 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich suche auch einen Buddykey wäre nett, wenn einer einen übrig hat.
Möchte es vor dem Kauf ausgiebig testen.

Mich könnt ihr per PM erreichen


----------



## Torog (31. Mai 2007)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Gruß,
Marcus


----------



## Teredras (31. Mai 2007)

Hey ihr lieben Gästekey-Besitzer!
Würde mich auch sehr freun wenn ihr mir einen schickt!
Meine E-Mail adresse ist Jann1800@hotmail.de
Über ICQ bin ich auch zu erreichen 242-938-193

So vielen dank im vorraus wir sehn uns in Mittelerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnurri_die_Ratte (31. Mai 2007)

N'abend Jungs, Mädels und die die's noch werden wollen,

würde mich freuen wie ein Schneekönig, wenn sich jemand erbarmen würde und mir seinen Trial/Buddy/Gäste-Key geben könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch zu Ingame-Liebesdiensten bereit..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Schnurri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l3galiz3r (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Community,

ich sitze vorm Rechner und starre auf meinen WoW Button ... und starre und starre ... es gab Zeiten da wa der Rechner gerade an und dieser bestarrte Button wa schneller gedrückt als man gucken konnte. Nu wie es scheint  ist der Reiz der mich an dieses Game 1 1/2 Jahre gefesselt hat ausgereizt. 
Also wa ich heute auch schon auf Amazon.de und wollte mir Herr der Ringe Online bestellen, als dann eine Stimme aus dem Hintergrund (meine Freundin) schrie du bestellst dir das Game net wenn du es nicht vorher getestet hast ich erinnere dich nur an Guild Wars was du dir ma anschauen wolltest und das nu in der Ecke rumfliegt !!!!!!!

Also meine bitte an einen stolzen Besitzer von Herr der Ringe Online ... Spende mir deinen Gäste Key damit ich auch demnächst in den Genuss kommen kann das Game ohne Begrenzungen zu spielen. Da ich leider niemanden in Real Life kenne der das Spiel hat muss ich es auf diesem Weg versuchen.

Grüsse l3galiz3r


----------



## Otty Peek (2. Juni 2007)

Suche : HDRO-Gästekey


Biete   : Sage und schreibe 2!! WoW-Buddykeys.



Das wars. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



P.S : Bitte,bittte,bitte

Ach ja meine email  is felixstreiter@hotmail.de


----------



## Cordesh (2. Juni 2007)

Otty schrieb:


> Biete   : Sage und schreibe 2!! WoW-Buddykeys.



Nix für Ungut, aber WoW-Keys gibts hier: http://media.wow-europe.com/bctrial/index_de.html

Morgen verlost Morthond.de einen HdRO-Gästekey: http://www.morthond.de/viewtopic.php?t=147


----------



## Otty Peek (2. Juni 2007)

Verdammt ich dachte das merkt keiner^^.
Danke für den Tip mit Morthond.


----------



## Kaldyrja (2. Juni 2007)

Nabend liebe leute,


ich bin auch auf der suche nach ein gästekey für HDRO und würde mich sehr über einen freuen da ich viele gute sachen über HDRO gelesen habe will ich es nun auch mal testen.

Wenn einer einen über hat und ihn mir per PM zukommen lässt wäre ich euch sehr dank bar.

Vielen dannk schon mal im vorraus


Mfg


----------



## Cordesh (3. Juni 2007)

HEUTE gibt es auf Morthond.de einen Gästekey zu gewinnen.


----------



## Frekii (4. Juni 2007)

War ja klar, dass ich das erst heut erfahre ^^ *grml

Suche auch nen Buddy Key *wink*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein WoW abo ist mal wieder ausgelaufen und hab imo net die Kohle es aufzuladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wollt ich mal Lotro ausprobieren. Dachte ja nicht dass es so schwer ist nen Key aufzutriben ^^ Aber vielleicht könnte mir ja hier jemand aushelfen...?  Wär echt super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (4. Juni 2007)

Njaa... wie jeder hier hätt ich auch gern einen Gästekey und bitte auch im gegenzug einen WoW Gästekey loool^^  als würd es die net online geben ... naja trotzdem thx


----------



## Gnomigus (4. Juni 2007)

dann möcht ich mich mal den vielen mitsuchenden anschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spiel seit beta wow, aber langsam wird es recht öde und es kommt in mir immer öfter das verlangen auf hdro zu spielen, nur würd ichs mir vorher gern anschauen bevor ich mir das spiel für 40€ kaufen gehe.

würd mich freuen wenn jemand n gäste key zur verfügung hätte :-)

lg gnomi


----------



## Domestica (6. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen, 
ich würde das Game auch gerne mal antesten und würde mich über einen Gäste-Account-Key freuen. Kann mir auch jemand sagen wo ich auf der offiziellen Seite den Client-Download finde?


----------



## Cordesh (6. Juni 2007)

Domestica schrieb:


> Kann mir auch jemand sagen wo ich auf der offiziellen Seite den Client-Download finde?



Den gibts da nicht, aber auf morthond.de.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aarin_Dethecus (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

auch ich würde gerne mal HDRO testen. Wäre nett wenn mir da einer mal nen Gästekey senden könnte.


Gruss Aarin


----------



## Virusx317 (7. Juni 2007)

Huhu Leute,

ich würde auch gerne mal HDRO testen. Überlege vllt umsteigen weil mir die Screens und Vids sehr gut gefallen.
Das Spiel direkt kaufen will ich nicht, denn ich möchte mir gerne selber ein Bild davon machen.
Wenn ihr einen für mich habt dann schickt ihn einfach per PN.

Würde mich sehr freuen über einen Key,

Danke im Vorraus,

Virusx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxinho (7. Juni 2007)

An alle die einen Gästekey wollen !!!
KAUFT EUCH DAS SPIEL !! ES LOHNT SICH !! IHR WERDET ES NICHT BEREUEN !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röschen (7. Juni 2007)

Falls wer noch einen test zugang freihat würde mich freuen drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (8. Juni 2007)

Tagchen,

würde auch mal gern HDRO anspielen, also wenn jemand noch einen Gäste-Key übrig hat, bitte per PM bescheid sagen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JHacKZ (9. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich würde auch gerne mal HDRO testen. 
Wenn ihr einen Key hab, schick mir ein PN oder an die E-mail adresse : alig111@goodmails.de
Ich tausche es gegen meinen Steam Account mit Half Life 2 Deathmatch
Würde mich sehr freuen über einen Key,

Danke im Vorraus,

JHacKZ


----------



## Skador (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich will als WOW Spieler gerne mal HDR-online testen. Wäre jemand so nett und würde mir einen Gästekey schicken ? Danke
Skador


----------



## Chaco (9. Juni 2007)

Grüße,

auch ich gehöre zu denjenigen die mal Heer der Ringe Online antesten wollen. Wenn also zufällig noch jemand einen Buddykey übrig hat und ihn mir per PN zukommen lassen könnte würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Ich danke schonmal im voraus.

MfG
Chako


----------



## sonymax (10. Juni 2007)

Hi,

wäre jemand so nett mir einen Buddy Key zu schicken,  ich spiele z.Z WOW und wollte mal sehen ob LOTRO was  für mich wäre.

Danke
Sonymax


----------



## Khalandraa (10. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte auch schonmal gefragt wegen einem Buddykey zum reinschnuppern.

Also falls jemand einen übrig hat, ich würd mich über eine PM freuen.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Wacken22 (11. Juni 2007)

Würde mich auch wahnsinnig auf nen Key freuen da ich nichts überstürzen will. 
Also wenn jemand noch einen über hat und diesen nicht benötigt .... ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihn mir jemand per e-mail zu kommen lassen würde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (11. Juni 2007)

Ich verfasse mal einen etwas längeren Text, da ich mir so einfach einen Key erhoffe.

Ich bin schon seid Jahren ein Fan des Tolkienuniversums, es fasziniert mich einfach. Mittelerde ist ein Land auf dem ich gerne "leben" würde *g* 



Ich habe die Lust an WoW einfach verloren, der "Zwang" schnell 70 zu werden etc. ich habe einfach die Lust verloren. Ich habe nur leider nicht genug Geld um mir einfach mal für 40 Euro das Spiel zu kaufen. (Kostet es 40 €?)

Ich weiß halt einfach nicht ob es meinen Erwartungen gerecht werden würde. Daher würde ich es gerne für 7 Tage testen. Die Bücher und die Filme kenne ich schon lange, die stellen mich nicht mehr zufrieden *g*


Naja, ich denke nicht das es noch viele Keys gibt, aber ich probiere es einfach mal, so das sollte reichen.


----------



## Gernold (11. Juni 2007)

Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn mir jemand einen Gästekey zukommen lassen würde damit ich dieses super Spiel einmal ausprobieren kann.


----------



## Varnamys (14. Juni 2007)

++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP++ 

Ich geb hier mal einen Tip für alle diejenigen, welche einen *Buddy-Key* suchen.

Kauft euch eine LotRO *GameCard*, da ist ein *Buddy-Key* drin, wenn euch das Spiel gefällt,
löst sie danach einfach direkt als Zahlungsmittel ein. Wenn nicht kauft sie euch _hoffentlich_ ein anderer Spieler ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP+++TIP++


----------



## Amranus (14. Juni 2007)

Wie ein paar User schon mitbekommen haben, würde ich auch gerne einen Haben.

Weil ich eine Alternative für WoW suche die mich weniger "süchtig" macht, weil ich das nächste Jahr meinen Abschluss mache.
Vielleicht ist das ja bei HdRO der Fall.

Wer das jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden hat, kann es hier noch einmal in Ruhe nachlesen:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=12053

Sich freuen würdende Grüße
Amra


----------



## MasterV (16. Juni 2007)

Hey Leute
Ich hab mir vor Drei Tagen HdRO geholt und bin echt voll beeindruckt!
Ich bezahl das Spiel mit GameCard d.h das ich 2 Buddykeys übrig habe.
Einen aus dem Spiel und einen aus der Gamecard, Ich würde mich freuen wenn die jemand haben möchte weil ich finde viele Leute sollten HdRO spielen =) Also wenn ihr einen braucht schreibt ne PM an mich

Grüße Vreal
Level 16 Barde auf Vanyar



 BEIDE KEYS VERGEBEN VIEL GLÜCK BEI DER WEITEREN SUCHE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (16. Juni 2007)

Moin an die Community! Bin neu hier. Wollt mich schon seit langer Zeit anmelden. Zu mir schnell: Bin 18 und mach nächstes Jahr Abi. MMORPGs zock ich jetzt schon längers aber wenns hochkommt 2 stunden am Tag und wenn dann nur abends. Hab wie mer so schön sagt alle Hände zur Zeit voll zu tun. Joa also hab 1 Jahr WoW gezockt und bin dann au irgendwann ma auf 60 gekommen. Scheisse war nur dass in dem Moment au BC rauskam.. naja hatte kein Bock mehr dann drauf also hab ich die EVE Trail ma probiert aus reiner Neugier. fands aber scheisse. Zur Zeit zock i grad nur noch Battlefield.

On Topic:
Also hab in der letzten Gamestar von HdRO gelesen und würdes auch ma gerne probiern. Ich stell jetzt einfach ma die Anfrage hier nei. Falls einer noch einen übrig hat und net weiss was er damit machen soll kann er ihn mir geben. Danke schonma im voraus!


----------



## Dollohow (17. Juni 2007)

Hey liebe leutz. ich kenne niemanden der HdRO zockt und kann deshalb auch an keinen key kommen. hab vor einer woche mein WoW acc verlängert und wollte mal fragen ob nich jemand lust hat zu tauschen^^ erstma nur für 2-3 tage. Kann ja nix passieren, da ich mein PW immer über e-mail ändern kann uns so auch keiner den acc klaun kann. Wer HdRO zockt und tauschen will bitte bei mir melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entweder hier oder per ICQ


----------



## Wasgard (17. Juni 2007)

Wenn noch jemand einen Gästekey übrig hat, ich hätte auch Interesse an einem.
Danke!


----------



## vince@amantuhl (18. Juni 2007)

würd das game sehr gerne testen,falls einer so freunlich ist und noch nen key hat würde mich riesig freuen basti-cool@freenet.de


----------



## LukyLuke (18. Juni 2007)

Moinsen,

ich bin es noch mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe ja schon einen Key von euch netterweise bekommen, aber wenn ihr noch einen habt, 
würde sich ein Freund von mir super freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ja könntet ihr mir ja eben eine Nachricht schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG   LukyLuke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vince@amantuhl (18. Juni 2007)

vince@amantuhl schrieb:


> würd das game sehr gerne testen,falls einer so freunlich ist und noch nen key hat würde mich riesig freuen basti-cool@freenet.de


 
aber mich nicht vergessen pls ^^


----------



## Anary (18. Juni 2007)

Hi.

Ich suche auch einen Buddykey zum Testen von HdRO.
Als Tausch könnte ich einen WoW Gästepasskey anbieten, falls den jemand braucht.

Gruß
Anary


----------



## HDROsucher (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie alle anderen bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einem Buddykey.

Ich überlege schon seit langem mit WoW aufzuhören, da mir das Spiel zu langweilig geworden ist.

Habe vieles über HDRO gelesen, wie zb auch einige Test. Nur gutes kann man daraus lesen.

Lesen ist ja eine Sache, die andere ... es einfach mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde mich sehr über ein Key freuen, um meinen Verdacht das es ein gutes Spiel sei zu bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer einen Key übrig hat, kann  mir einen gerne als PM zu schicken.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## -Jenne- (19. Juni 2007)

Hey ihr HDRO'ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin der oben genannte Freund von LukyLuke und würde mich riesig über einen Buddykey freuen. Falls noch jemand von euch einen übrig hat würde ich mich sehr über eine PM mit Buddykey freuen.

Lieber Gruß,
Jenne


----------



## silorin (19. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag,

Würde mich auch sehr über die Möglichkeit freuen, mit einem Testkey Herr der Ringe probezuspielen.
Danke dem freundlichen Spender des Keys im Vorraus.

Grüsse
Silorin


----------



## Hexerella (19. Juni 2007)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre einem eventuellen Spender auch sehr verbunden! Habe 2 Jahre WoW gespielt, doch das Game ist nicht mehr was es einmal war, das tolle equip futsch, ein Riesenzeitaufwand in der Gewissheit das man unter den Besten bleibt ... Und jetzt mit all den Leuten ohne skill in einem völlig erzwungenen und schlechten Addon neu anfangen? Und für das addOn auch noch 40 Euro zahlen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War lässt auf sich warten und ich habe keine Lust schon ein Jahr vor release diverse Foren vollzuspammen und mir zu überlegen was ich für eine Klasse spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mach ich in der Nacht vorm Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wäre es echt nett Jemand würde mir über e-mail nen Buddy-Key zukommen lassen, ich schau hier in meine PN's nicht oft rein.



Cya


----------



## Earenya (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde mich auch riesig über einen Gästekey freuen, um mir das RP dort mal anzuschauen. Momentan spiele ich noch WoW und das RP dort geht vor die Hunde...
Über eine PM würd ich mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karine (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Testkey,
würde mich sehr darüber freuen!
Am liebsten per PN oder karin.baus@gmail.com
Grüsse


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (20. Juni 2007)

Hi,
würde auch gerne mal das Game antesten.
Also wenn jemand rein zufällig noch nen Gästekey über hat, PM me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnte auch nen WoW Gästekey zum Tausch anbieten.
greetz


----------



## Danvinus_Excalibur (20. Juni 2007)

Jo,hallo erstmal ich bin total am verzweifeln!!!!! ich finde einfach keinen buddy key und ich kenne privat keinen der einen haben könnte. wäre es evtl. möglich einen key an: Tobias.Ciezkowski@gmx.net zu schicken? ich zocken nämlich GW und es is einfach nur noch langweilig -_- also würde ich mich über einen Key sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke im Vorraus!!!! ach ja einfach ne pm oder e-mail an Tobias.Ciezkowski@gmx.net falls sich was in der richtung tun sollte


----------



## Chrissian (21. Juni 2007)

Hi ich hab mich um herr der ringe auch umgeschaut und finde das spiel super interessant aber ich weiß nicht ob ichs länger spielen werden kann (kann werden?!oO^^) weil ich so gelegenheitsspieler bin und nur höchstens 2 stunden täglich spielen kann wenn übrhaupt und wollt ma fragen ob vllt hier jemand von euch noch so einen bodykey hat oder wie die dinga heissen^^ leider kenn ich niemand in meinem freundeskreis der das spiel spielt aber vllt seid ihr so lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleopera (21. Juni 2007)

Morgen ihr Buffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spiele jetzt seit einem jahr ca. wow und habe die lust verloren wollte es jetzt mal mit HdRo versuchen.Würde das spiel nur gerne testen, also wenn jemand so lieb wäre mit einen Bodykey zu geben. Könnt mir gern eine E-mail schreiben. Hoffe auf Antwort 

Gruß Cleo


----------



## Karas(Wl)-Nazjatar (21. Juni 2007)

Hoioi! So mir gehts nich anders als den leuten vor mir! Ich hab die letzten zwei tage auch hdro geladen und wart jetz nur noch aufn buddykey, naja wenn sich jemand mal wieder ne gamecard kauft.... ihr wisst wo ihr mich findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG und thx...


----------



## Destinate (21. Juni 2007)

Ich melde mich auch mal hier an. Wow wird immer langweiliger habe jetzt nen zweiten char auf 67 den ersten hab ich gelöscht und nun keine lust mehr. Wow macht einfach keinen fun mehr. Darum wollte
ich HDR mal testen. Falls also jem nen Gäste Key hat würde ich mich freuen schreibt mir eifach ne PM.


----------



## Chrissian (21. Juni 2007)

hat den keiner nen key für mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab noch nen wow gästepass key für 10 tage und würde den auch zum tausch gegen nen HDRO buddykey anbieten^^ (die cds müsst ihr aber selbst haben von nem freund oder so^^)


----------



## Zorkal (21. Juni 2007)

Hi

Ich bin ein Herr der Ringefan und würde deswegen auch gerne das Onlinespiel ausprobieren,aber da ich niemanden kenne der es spielt und man es nicht wie WoW ohne Buddykey teste kann suche ich hier einen "Buddykey"!
Im gegenzug kann ich leider nix bieten aber ich hoffe auf eure Herzensgüte

Ciao


----------



## dimelton (22. Juni 2007)

habe gestern abend einem kumpel mal die welt von hdro gezeigt. jetzt ist er ganz heiß auf einen gäste-key. wenn einer noch einen hat, so möge er mich doch bitte anschreiben. 
danke.

tante edith hat mir gerade gesagt, dass es sich erledigt hat.


----------



## keough (22. Juni 2007)

hallo

Ich suche ebenfalls noch einen Gästekey. Ich habe die Beta gespielt und war schon sehr überzeugt davon. Nun hab ich nicht mehr so viel Lust auf WoW und wollts nochmal ein bisschen testen. Wenns mir gefällt werd ich drauf umsteigen 

Wäre cool wenn mir einer einen geben könnte

PM an mich oder mail an keough@gmx.net

mfg
keough


----------



## Mexdell (22. Juni 2007)

Hi an alle,

Ich habe auch WoW gespielt, was mir jedoch keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat...
Auserdem bin ich ein großer Herr der Ringe Fan, hab auch alle Filme und Bücher gesehen/gelesen.

Deswegen möchte ich jetzt das Online-Spiel Herr der Ringe testen, habe aber keinen Gäste-Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand sich bereit erklären würde mir einen Gäste-Key zu überlassen.
PM an mich oder E-Mail: m79.eco@gmail.com

Danke schon mal im Voraus!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Mexdell


----------



## MasterDune (22. Juni 2007)

hoi,

ich habe lange zeit wow gepsielt aber es macht mir kein spaß mehr ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer von euch einen key für mich damit ich mir mal HDRO angucken kann.



Falls einer so nett ist bitte eine PM an mich.

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amalek (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe LOTRO´ler ,

auch ich würde mich tierisch über einen Buddy-Key freuen. Hab schon für kurze Zeit die Beta gespielt und ich fands dufte, hab jedoch bisher mangels fehlendem Geld kein LOTRO kaufen können. Nun würde ich gerne meine Begierde nach LOTRO und dem /wowquit mit einem BuddyKey neu entfachen.Falls michs wieder aufs neue so arg begeistert bin ich bald einer von Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe hier findet sich wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr irgendwelche Fragen haben solltet, nur zu. Würde sogar Fragen für den Key beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meldet Euch

Besten Dank

Amalek


----------



## Grimdhoul (23. Juni 2007)

also ich suche auch einen buddykey (warum sollteich sonst hier schreiben) :-) und andere Argumente als meine Vorposter hab ich leider auch net, bin ein grosser HDR fan und würde es gern mal antesten bevor ich es mir zulege!

per PM würde ich mich freuen wenn mir einer von euch einen zukommen lääst


----------



## jasia (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich wüde  Herr der Ring auch gerne mal ausprobieren weil ich wow nur noch langweillig find und keine lust mehr darauf habe.

hätte jemand noch einen Buddy key für mich ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen 
mfg jasia


----------



## heaven-hawk (23. Juni 2007)

Hi Community!
Da mein City of Heroes und WoW Account abgelaufen ist will ich es jetzt mit HDRO versuchen...
Hab sehr viel gutes darüber gehört und will mich jetzt selber davon überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte einen Beta-Key aber hab ihn leider nicht genutzt...
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand einen Buddy Key geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke im Vorraus

MFG,
Daniel


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo Community 
da mein WoW nach 2 Jahren nun am 9ten Juli ablaeuft und die Accounts von Frau und Kind bei WoW auch bald in Rente geschickt werden , suche ich einen HDR Gästepass .
Wenn noch jemand einen über hat damit ich das Spiel vor kauf von 3 Versionen testen kann waere ich sehr dankbar ....


----------



## Nawk (24. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute!
Ich möchte hier einfach nett nach einem BuddyKey für HDR:O Fragen.
WoW und CoH ist mir leider langweilig geworden und da ich soviel gutes vom game gehört habe möchte ich es mir natürlich selbst anschauen.
Hoffe jemand kann mir einen BuddyKey per PM senden.

MFG,
Nawk


----------



## Sfuechschen (25. Juni 2007)

Wenn noch irgendjmd nen Buddykey hätte 

würde das spiel auch gerne einmal testen


----------



## Loramor (25. Juni 2007)

hi!
Ich würde auch sehr gerne einen Testaccount haben wollen, da ich jetzt WOW abgemeldet habe und auf der suche nach einem neuen game bin. Herr der Ringe Online wäre meine nächste wahl aber ich bin mir noch unschlüssig da die videos die ich bisher gesehen hab mich noch nicht genug gezeigt haben. und auch wegen der grafik würde ich es gerne mal testen, sprich wie die grafik bei mir laufen würde.

Würde mich super freuen wenn das klappen würde. 
Also wenn jemand so nett ist kann er mir ja vllt. ne PM schicken!

THX & MFG Loramor


----------



## nazguul (25. Juni 2007)

bin auch auf der suche nach einem buddy key, freue mich über eine antwort.


----------



## Fa!te (26. Juni 2007)

Grüße liebe Fangemeinde.
Ich suche wie viele andre auch noch einen BuddyKey, da ich finde das in WoW einfach das RP stark runtergeht.
Sollte jemand noch einen Key übrig haben und einen SteamAccount haben will...der kann mir ja mal ne Email schicken.

Faite@online.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asgarus (26. Juni 2007)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würd mich auch über nen BuddyKey freuen.

Bin Schüler und hab da nich mal eben 45 € nur zum testen übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, wer noch einen überhat und abgeben möchte, pn oder icq:232206339 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luniz911 (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben !


Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Test Key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd halt gerne vorher testen ob sich die 40 € lohnen
Luniz911@gmx.de

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sfuechschen (27. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach nem BuddyKey würd mich über ne PN freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße


----------



## Laurion (27. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag LotR Com,

Als großer Herr der Ringe Fan kann und darf dieses Spiel nicht an mir vorbei gehen.
Doch bevor ich es kaufe würde ich es gerne antesten um mir einen ersten Eindruck zu beschaffen.
Deswegen meine Frage hat noch jemand einen Buddycode übrig?
Falls ja schickt mir einfach ne PM würd mich sehr freuen.

Danke im vorraus

Laurion


----------



## Fa!te (27. Juni 2007)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich suche auch leider immer noch vergebens einen BuddyKey.
Ich würde nicht nur nehmen sondern auch geben...
Was ich zu bieten habe? Ich denke eine Menge...Guild Wars Accounts, Steam Accounts, Rapidshare Accounts...alles keine gefakten sondern legal von mir gekaufte Accounts.
Bei Interesse könnt ihr mir ja mal ne PM oder ne Mail schreiben: Faite@online.de

MFG Faite


----------



## lotr0 (28. Juni 2007)

Tja, ich würde das Spiel natürlich auch gerne einmal ausprobieren.

Wenn also noch jemand einen Key für mich hat ...



Danke!


----------



## Ianvalor (28. Juni 2007)

Hi,

würde mich auch über nen Buddy-Key freuen, tausche auf Wunsch gegen nen WOW-Gästepass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach ´ne PN an mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße
Ianvalor


----------



## Centekhor (30. Juni 2007)

brauch keinen BuddyKey mehr ...


----------



## Stefn (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich hab jetzt meinen 4. 70er in WoW vollendet und irgendwie vergeht mir von Tag zu tag die Lust an WoW. 
Wie viele andere möchte ich jedoch nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen und würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand seinen Buddy Key geben könnte. 

Wäre sehr lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Vorraus,

Stefn.

ICQ: 263000859
E-Mail: Alkonaut84@web.de


----------



## Schorki (30. Juni 2007)

Mädels und Jungs aufgepasst, ick such nen Gästepass für HdRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Welcher der beiden Fraktionen könnte mir ein zukommen lassen???

Konntakt über PN.

Danke im vorraus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McQueen17 (30. Juni 2007)

Grüße, werte Streiter!

Wie auch all die andern vor mir ergebe ich mich der Hoffnung, einen netten Kameraden zu finden, der mir vielleicht einen Schlssel zukommen lassen möchte, damit auch ich mich in die Welt der Ringkrieger stürzen kann.

Sollte sich unter Euch ein solcher finden, würde ich mich sehr über eine Persönliche Nachricht freuen.

Hinterlasst einfach eine Notiz an meinem Anschlag.

Noble Grüße,
  ein noch unbekannter Held

EDIT: Bei mir hat es sich mittlerweile erledigt.


----------



## MalyanBee (30. Juni 2007)

Auch ich möchte HdRO gerne antesten und würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand seinen Gästekey geben könnte (per PN). Es wird nach 2 Jahren WoW Zeit, neue Wege zu gehen...

Ich war heute schon kurz davor, das Spiel zu kaufen, aber konnte mich dann doch noch nicht ganz dazu entschließen. Würde wirklich gerne erst sehen, ob es was für mich ist.

Danke im Voraus!
Malyan

EDIT
Hat sich erledigt, habe einen Key bekommen. Danke!!


----------



## Malldaniss (1. Juli 2007)

Tach,

wie auch viele andere hier, suche ich auch ein hdro buddykey...

wer für mich einen überhat, schreibe mir bitte ne pm!

der grund, wieso ich einen haben möchte is: ich möchte nich 40-50euro in den sand setzen

Danke Malldaniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukki (2. Juli 2007)

Hi leute... wenn jemand noch zufällig so einen Buddykey (oder wie das heißt^^) hat und mir den per PM schickt, würde ich mich sehr freuen. Spiele schon seit ewigkeiten WOW und brauch einfach mal ne abwechslung. Möchte aber auch nicht jetzt 40euro ausgeben um danach festzustellen dass das spiel nichts für mich ist. Wäre also toll wenn mir einer nen key schicken könnte...wäre echt supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis dahin gruß der Lukki


----------



## Saeros (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn mir jemand die Gelegenheit geben würde, für ein paar Tage in die Welt von Mittelerde einzutauchen!
Sollte also noch jemand einen Buddy Key haben ... wäre super!


----------



## Rupp (3. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen 

Nach 2 Jahren WOW - Zocken würd ich auch mal gern was anderes ausprobieren, aber wie immer ohne Test kein Wechsel.

Wer also noch einen Buddykey über hat, würd mich riesig freuen


Gruß Rupp


----------



## Grimdhoul (3. Juli 2007)

auch ich bin immer noch am suchen eines Buddykeys. Da ich  mich weg von WOW orientieren möchte und ein HDR Fan  bin, bitte ich um eine PN falls einer einen über hat!

lg
Tom


----------



## Valkum (4. Juli 2007)

Guten Tag erhobene Streitmacht,

so wie sehr viele suche auch ich einen Buddykey.

Wäre nett wenn mir einer eine PM schickt.

Falss ich einen habe werde ich es als Edith reinschreiben so das ich net 2 Bekomme.  Also es wäre sehr nett wenn einer einen für mich hätte.


----------



## arnass (4. Juli 2007)

Hat noch jemand einen Buddy-Key? Wenn ja schreibt mir eine PM pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (7. Juli 2007)

Boah is der Thread ausgeartet^^. Aso jo i such au noch en Buddykey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentöter (8. Juli 2007)

Hi

ich würd gern nach langem Wow Zocken auch mal HdRO ausprobieren und würde mich freuen wenn mir wer nen Buddy Key zuschicken könnte

MfG


----------



## MasterEddy (8. Juli 2007)

hallo erstmal.

Mein Freund hat jetzt auch einen Buddy Key und die DVD von HdRO bekommen.
Damit könnte ich das Spiel auch testen. Hab jetzt schon ne Weile WoW gezockt, aber ich will Herr der Ringe vielleicht kaufen.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen Test-Key per PM schicken würde.

Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
Hätte im Gegenzug einen WoW-Testkey und einen von diesen GameStar Exklusiv Keys für HDRO (falls diese noch gültig sind)


----------



## Lilo07 (8. Juli 2007)

sorry das ich euch das jetzt verderbe aber ich denke nicht das noch viele leute einen HdRO-Key haben, da ja nur einer pro spielebox vorhanden ist und die meisten geben den ja dann ihren freunden, bekannten etc.
und hier sind schon ungefähr 200leute(20x10) die einen key anforden und ich schätze mal das anfangs noch jeder 8 einen gekriegt hat aber mittlerweile geht das ja net mehr da die leute keinen key mehr herbeizaubern können
also KAUFT euch das spiel einfach, die meisten berichten ja nur gutes darüber 

ich sags euch jetzt nur des hat keinen sinn, ihr werdet ihr sicherlich keinen key mehr bekommen

aus die maus 

lilo is raus


----------



## Maireen (8. Juli 2007)

Freu dich doch einfach darüber das du das Spiel hast und bitte erspare denen die es zurecht erstmal antesten wollen solche Kommentare.


----------



## Besieger (8. Juli 2007)

> sorry das ich euch das jetzt verderbe aber ich denke nicht das noch viele leute einen HdRO-Key haben, da ja nur einer pro spielebox vorhanden ist und die meisten geben den ja dann ihren freunden, bekannten etc.
> und hier sind schon ungefähr 200leute(20x10) die einen key anforden und ich schätze mal das anfangs noch jeder 8 einen gekriegt hat aber mittlerweile geht das ja net mehr da die leute keinen key mehr herbeizaubern können
> also KAUFT euch das spiel einfach, die meisten berichten ja nur gutes darüber
> 
> ...



Jo stimmt leider mit den Buddykeys. Aber bei mir persönlich ists so ,dass ich keine Spiele mehr blind kaufe. Wurde schon zu oft enttäuscht. Von daher...die Hoffnung stirbt ja wie mer alle wissen immer zuletzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Besieger


----------



## arnass (8. Juli 2007)

Ich hab noch einen Buddy-key und werde es dem der sich zuerst sich meldet übergeben!


----------



## Selentina (8. Juli 2007)

arnass schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen Buddy-key und werde es dem der sich zuerst sich meldet übergeben!


huhu ich wuerd es sooo gerne mal testen 

proper21@web.de


----------



## Paquita (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen soll, vorher möchte ich es allerdings unbedingt mal testen. Den Clienten hab ich mir schon runtergeladen. Jetzt fehlt mir nurnoch ein Buddykey. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand so lieb ist und mir seinen Buddykey, wenn nicht benötigt wird, per PM schickt. Ihr würdet mir ein großen Gefallen tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## arnass (8. Juli 2007)

Mein Buddy-Key ist schon weg!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4uron (9. Juli 2007)

Hey,
ich such auch nach einem Buddy-Key, da ich das Spiel erstmal antesten will, wie es auf meinem Computer läuft und wie das Spiel so ist. Den Client hab ich schon nun bräuchte ich nur den Key...

Also wenn mir jemand einen schenken könnte, wäre es sehr hilfreich!


----------



## AlCapone94 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo alle beisammen!! ichr würde es auch gerene einmal testen!!

Hat zufälllig jemand noch einen Buddykey überig!?ß 

Vielen Dank schon mal!!
mfg


----------



## maxxscho (10. Juli 2007)

Hi!!

Ich würde das Game auch mal gerne testen.
Falls jemand nen Testkey hat und ihn nicht unbedingt braucht, wäre ich sehr verbunden.
THX im Voraus!!!!!!

Bitte per PM, danke!!!


----------



## diablo1988 (11. Juli 2007)

moin alle zusammen mal ne frage hatt einer noch ein gäste account cey würde gerne das spiel antesten würd mich freune wenn einer noch zu vergeben hat kan mir ja schreiben würd mich freuen thx im voraus


----------



## Turbop4 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo erstmal!
Wie meine Poster vorher,suche ich auch einen Gästekey!
Würde mich tierisch freuen wenn jemand noch eins überhätte.
Möchte es auch erstmal antesten und versuchen mich damit anzufreunden.
Nach langer wow Zeit soll es endlich mal ein Ende geben.......
Mfg......

PS:Wenn ich ein Key bekommen sollte ,werde ich es bekannt geben damit nicht mehrer mir eins schicken und die anderen auch ne Chance bekommen das zu Testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luca R. (12. Juli 2007)

hallo suche auch noch einen netten spieler der mir einen Gästekey zu kommen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg Luca R.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snusnu311 (13. Juli 2007)

Luca schrieb:


> hallo suche auch noch einen netten spieler der mir einen Gästekey zu kommen lässt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




geht mir genauso!
würde mich auch über die möglichkeit freuen, hdro einmal anspielen zu können. hab jetzt schon sehr viel darüber gehört/gelesen und es scheint ein ziemlich gutes mmorpg zu sein.

grüße,
snusnu


----------



## MajestyW@r (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo, da ich mit WoW aufgehört habe, und auf W.A.R warte, dachte ich, bis W.A.R draussen ist, beginn doch mal mit LOTRO.
Doch erstmal möchte ich das spiel antesten! Ob mein PC das packt etc..
falls ihr mir einen key habt, schickt ihn doch bitte per pn oder an majesty@gmx.ch.

THX im voraus


----------



## Taifon (13. Juli 2007)

Winke Winke Hier ist noch ein Buddy Key zuholen, wer sich als erster per Pm meldet bekommt ihn. Werde ihn allerdings erst heute Abend abgeben können.                                                                                       

******( Leider schon Vergeben )******

Und dann noch eine bitte. Alle die einen Buddykey suchen und schon einen bekommen haben, eben den Beitrag editieren, damit man mehr überblick hat.
Danke!


----------



## Dem wo der Helm brennt (14. Juli 2007)

Moin!

Auch ich hätte gerne noch einen Key, falls jemand einen abzugeben hat.


----------



## PrO nOOb (14. Juli 2007)

Hi,
 ist mein erster post im forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , bin aber schon etwas bei buffe.de dabei ^^  ... 

also ich würde hdro gerne mal testen und fände es net wenn mir jemand einen buddykey abgeben würde ...


----------



## namnambulu (15. Juli 2007)

hallöchen,
meine freundin und ich interessieren uns sehr für mmopgs,nach dem wir uns von vanguard verabschiedet haben,suchen wir nun ein neues mmorpg,das weniger bugs hat und mehr bietet als vanguard.
wäre jemand so freundlich uns einen gästkey zu überlassen ?


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo ich suche auch noch einen bzw. 2 Trialkeys für mich und meinen Bruder.


----------



## henning76 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Da ich schon lange WOW spiele aber mir es nicht mehr so richtig Spaß macht,möchte ich gerne mal Herr der Ringe online testen.Leider habe ich weder einen Freund der mir seinen Test-Key geben kann noch habe ich so einen Key.Würd mich freun wenn ich das Spiel auch mal testen könnte.

MfG
Henning


----------



## Shadeba (16. Juli 2007)

Hi ihr!

Würde mich ebenfalls wie viele hier über einen Testkey freuen.
habe zuvor Guild Wars gespielt und würd gern mal was anderes versuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathyr (16. Juli 2007)

Moin,

würde mich auch über einen Testkey freuen, spiele jetzt seit mehr als 2 Jahren WoW und würde gerne mal was anderes Testen


----------



## ska-ska (16. Juli 2007)

Auch ich möchte etwas haben. Einen Buddykey? Genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem guten MMORPG und viele aus meiner Gilde meinten, dass HdRO perfekt wäre, zum relaxten Questen und schönen Zeit totschlagen. Leider hat keiner mehr einen Buddykey übrig, so dass ich die liebe Buffed-Community bemühen möchte.
Ich wäre sehr erfreut, wenn noch jemand einen Buddykey übrig hat, obwohl ich meinen Gildies vertraue, möchte ich dennoch nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen
Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceblood87 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe mich grade im Forum angemeldet und hätte natürlich auch gerne einen Buddy key.
Ein paar Freunde und Ich überlegen mit HDRO anzufangen. Nur bevor man sich ein Abo oder gar Lifetime Abo holt, wäre ien antesten natürlich super. Also wenn wer nen Buddy Key hat würde Ich mich super freuen. Werde auch öfters mal hier reinschauen ob jemand welche zu vergeben hat.
Gruß, Ice


----------



## Vimape (16. Juli 2007)

Auf der Suche nach einem Buddy Code 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre super, wenn da jemand einen für mich hat.

Kleines Dankeschön kommt dann per PayPal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namuro-Drachenfaust (17. Juli 2007)

hi

da ich kein bog mehr habe the eye und hyjal zu raiden pls give me a text acc und ich komme zu euch wenn das game das ist was ich erwarte gruß Namuro


----------



## N00b5000 (17. Juli 2007)

Uuuuuh Hey Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !
Ich will auch - Ich will auch ! ! ! *Wie ein kleines Kind rumhüpf*

Ich bin zu kindisch ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja bis zum nächsten Post danne!

Liebe Grüße 
N00b5000  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fettie (17. Juli 2007)

Hätte auch gerne einen Gästekey, da ich eine alternative zu WoW suche. Wenn es mir gefällt, werde ich es kaufen und meinen buddy key demjenigen wieder zur Verfügung stellen, der mir seinen gegeben hat. Würde mich freuen!
MfG


----------



## LittleWitch1980 (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Ich bin eben durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen und wollte mal nachfragen ob irgendwer noch einen Key für mich übrig hat.
Jetzt schon mal danke und einen Dicken Bussi an den edlen Spender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Kater (17. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich komme auch von WoW und kenne niemand der Hdro vollversion hat,
von den Movies her siehts nicht schlecht aus. Ich würde mich aber gerne selbst davon überzeugen
bevor ich mir die Vollversion kaufe.

Also falls noch jemand einen Key über hat, wäre ich sehr freu drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Kater


----------



## Forentroll (18. Juli 2007)

ich benötige leider auch so einen key. schade dass dies die einzige möglichkeit ist, hdro zu testen


----------



## malefizz (18. Juli 2007)

Moin,

benötige auch einen Gästekey. Bin von allen hier am nettesten und habe auch die besten Argumente warum ich einen bekommen sollte, die ich hier aber nicht alle aufzählen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank im Voraus an den edlen Spender,

malefizz


----------



## Shadow2k (19. Juli 2007)

Seid gegrüßt

nach über 2 Jahren World of Warcraft sehnt es mich nach was neuem.

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand in der Community noch in Besitz eines Gästepass ist und diesen mehr kostenlos übergeben könnte.

Erreichen könnt ihr mich via Email (omarho@directbox.com) oder ICQ. 343011893

Außerdem bin ich noch unter der Woche auf dem WoW Realm "Die Todeskrallen" under "Cryrus" erreichbar.

Wäre nett wenn sich einer bei mir meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank 

Mfg. Ich


----------



## valkinnen (19. Juli 2007)

moin!
ich überlege zur zeit auch, in hdro reinzuschnuppern und würde mich dementsprechend auch riesig über einen gästekey freuen, falls jemand noch einen übrig hat.
wäre schon eine coole aktion.
danke schonmal im voraus und beste grüße!


----------



## Ayreen (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo


da ich sehr an dem neuen Hdr Game interessiert bin, würde ich es gern vorher testen. Würde mich über so einen Buddykey sehr freuen.


lg Ayreen

P.s. Bin sonst auch über Icq zu erreichen:    430-144586


----------



## apo1st (19. Juli 2007)

Na dann will ich mich mal in die Reihen der Suchenden begeben. Bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Mmorpg das mich ne Weile beschäftigt und hab mir schon verschiedene angesehen. Leider ist das bei HdRO nicht so einfach. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn sollte noch irgendwo ein Buddykey übrig sein würd ich mich freuen einen zu ergattern.

Das ist ja wie mit den Bananen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thanks apo1st


----------



## revbalthazar (20. Juli 2007)

Also ich würde das game auch mal gerne testet und würde mich freuen wenn jemand noch einen Buddy Key für mich übrig hätte.

Vielen Dank schonmal an den Spender.


----------



## Bellringer (20. Juli 2007)

Ich würde auch gerne einen Testaccount bekommen, falls einer einen übrig hat.


----------



## sLaQ (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
da ich sehr lange WoW gespielt habe und mir die die Lust daran langsam vergeht. Würde ich gern mal Lotro antesten, leider kenn ich niemanden der eine BuddyKey hat! Würd mich freuen wenn jmd einen für mich übrig hat.
Mfg


----------



## .c0caine. (20. Juli 2007)

Huhu..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm, ich spamme mal mit rum und würde gerne wissen, ob noch jmd. einen Gästepass zu vergeben hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, würde mich sehr darüber freuen, da mich WoW jetzt doch ein bisschen (arg) langweilt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn tatsächlich noch jmd. einen übrig hat, dann bitte eine PM an mich, ihr würdet mich wahrscheinlich zum rumhüpfen bringen xD



MfG .c0caine. ^^


----------



## ÆroX (21. Juli 2007)

hi, wollt auch mal anfragen ob noch jemand nen Buddy Acc zu verschenken hat, da ich am überlegen bin von WoW auf HdRO umzusteigen
Vielen dank schonmal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entweder PM oder icq: 273097925


----------



## Goldenes Klo (21. Juli 2007)

Hi! Hätte auch gerne ´nen Key, da ich nicht weiß, ob´s auf meinem Rechner funzt.

Danke, Goldenes Klo.


----------



## Luron1 (22. Juli 2007)

Hat evtl noch jemand ein Key über? Auch ich würde es gerne mal antesten. Über eine PM würde ich ich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragdal (22. Juli 2007)

Ja hallo erstmal...^^

Ich  spiele nun schon seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren WoW. Mitlerweile ist es mir zu langweilig geworden... immer dieses hardcore-raiden etc... Nun wollte ich mal HdRO ausprobieren und mir mal anschauen wie das so ist. Leider spielt keiner meiner Freunde oder Bekannten ebenfalls HdRO, welchen ich dann um einen Probekey fragen könnte. Ich bin auch nicht bereit direkt 50 Tacken auf die Ladentheke zu legen, für ein Spiel welches mir unter umständen nicht gefällt. Deshalb bitte ich euch liebe Community, ob jemand von euch vllt einen Key übrig hat. Würde mich sehr freuen. (Hätte auch einen WoW 10 Tagekey über)

PM oder icq (277-027-271)

Vielen dank erstmal. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst ingame wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpookyMulder (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
wenn noch jemand ein GästeKey übrig hat. Ich würde mich darüber seeeeehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke


----------



## Astellum (23. Juli 2007)

Ja hallo,

also wie so viele hier bin ich auch ein WoW-Spieler dem etwas langweilig geworden
ist und der es in erwägung zieht auf Hdro umzusteigen. Voher möchte ich es lieber Testen
da es schade wäre umsonst 40euro auszugeben...
Also gibt es jemanden der mir einen Buddy-Key geben würde? 
Wäre wirklich super nett und danke.

Mfg Astellum


----------



## DeXTorix (23. Juli 2007)

Also ich habe auch hauptsächhlich WoW gespielt und finde es einfahcn ur langweilig.
Deswegen möchte ich auf HdRO umsteigen.
Nur ich möchte es erstmal antesten bevor ich es kaufen.
Würde mich über ein Buddy Key freuen !


----------



## Hunter.Fox (24. Juli 2007)

Joa zocke WoW wie alle anderen 

und würde gerne HdRo mal anspielen!

Buddy key noch über? ... gruß Fox



einfach anwhsipern ... falls jemand so lieb ist!


----------



## Taifon (25. Juli 2007)

Ich habe noch 12 mal 3tage Testkeys zu vergeben.
Bitte per PM anfordern.

Noch 11 Key`s

Noch 5 Key`s

Noch 4 Key`s

Noch 3 Key`s

So habe leider alle Key`s vergeben, solte ich nochmal welche bekommen, wirds gepostet.


----------



## Nevad (25. Juli 2007)

Nehme auch gerne einen entgegen =)

MfG Nevad


----------



## Sivid (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte auch mal fragen ob jemand noch einen key zu vergeben hat 

thx im vorraus

mfg Sivid


----------



## Rodak (25. Juli 2007)

Hiho zusammen,

da mir WoW langsam langweilig wird, wollt ich fragen ob jemand evtl. noch ein buddy key hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre demjenigen sehr dankbar... da man hdrO ja nich so einfach wie WoW testen kann... 

icq: 227-413-094/ oder Pm

schonmal danke im voraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Rodak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThunderDo (25. Juli 2007)

HI

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir wird WoW zu langweilig Brauch mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank schon ma im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defmaster (25. Juli 2007)

So ich hab nun noch 4 mal 3-Tages-Keys zu vergeben, wer möchte soll sich per PM melden.


----------



## JTL (26. Juli 2007)

Ich kann auch noch 4 3-Tages-Keys vergeben =)


----------



## Tikume (26. Juli 2007)

Auch noch 2 Keys zu vergeben.


----------



## ÆroX (26. Juli 2007)

Habe einen 3-Tage key zu vergeben. Schreibt per Pm warum ihr ihn wollt, der erste mit nem kleinen Dreizeiler bekommt ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimelton (27. Juli 2007)

hätte auch einen 3-tages-key zu vergeben. wer mir ne pm schreibt, bekommt ihn.

/edit schon seit 27.07. 7:38 Uhr weg. bitte keine pm`s mehr


----------



## xenon64 (27. Juli 2007)

sers,

suche noch einen weiteren testkey für nen kumpel. wer hat bitte per pn übermitteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße und vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystiqze_Eu_BL (27. Juli 2007)

suche au noch so buddy-key....da die große buffed.de ankündigung nicht so klappt...zu mindestens nicht für alle USer...


----------



## Eliara Larethian (27. Juli 2007)

Ab Montag wird es möglich sein, Buddy-Keys bei uns auf der HP zu gewinnen. 

Ihr müsst lediglich dafür ein kleines Rätsel lösen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Teilnahmebedingungen und die Verlosung sind dann hier zu finden:

Zur Verlosung


----------



## Luthon (27. Juli 2007)

Edit:

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Manlius (27. Juli 2007)

Auch ich würde mich über einen Key sehr gerne freuen.
Will endlich von WoW weg, da es mich irgendwie langweilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenns geht bitte per PM oder ihr schreibt mich in ICQ an. Danke für die, die mir helfen möchten. *bussi* ^^

Viel Spaß noch beim spielen

Euer Manli


----------



## Killerwahn (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde das Spiel auch gerne mal antesten und hab keinen Newsletter bekommen.
Über einen Key würde ich mich freuen.
Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Pelion (28. Juli 2007)

Auch ich würde mich über einen Key zum antesten freuen. Vielen Dank im voraus...


----------



## Talliostro (28. Juli 2007)

ich reihe mich dann hier auch mal in die schlange der wartenden ein, die gerne HDRO antesten würden mittels eines Buddy Keys.
Wenn jemand einen übrig hat, würd ich mich über eine Chance zum Testen freuen

Talli


----------



## Tikume (28. Juli 2007)

Key 1: JBKCF-T91GA-647XK-MAUE8-GU7UE
Key 2: 127JP-J8B6A-41KM4-0NQ3E-YNH20


----------



## Talliostro (28. Juli 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Key 1: JBKCF-T91GA-647XK-MAUE8-GU7UE
> Key 2: 127JP-J8B6A-41KM4-0NQ3E-YNH20




okay danke hab mir den unteren genommen


----------



## Manlius (28. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand bitte noch einen Key für mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kausrufe (29. Juli 2007)

Ich hät gern auch einen per pm


----------



## fanarell (29. Juli 2007)

Ich würd mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen! (per PM bitte)
Schon vielen Dank im vorraus.
Hoffe man sieht sich bald im Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izkold (29. Juli 2007)

Ich will auch von WoW auf HdRo umsteigen
key per pm an mich bitte


----------



## Pito (29. Juli 2007)

Schickt mir bitte auch einen per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke


----------



## Giokei (29. Juli 2007)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Buddykey freuen!

Per PM oder Mail! (zeusi [at] mail.ru)

MfG und Danke!

Giokei


----------



## Eliara Larethian (30. Juli 2007)

Wie bereits angekündigt starten bei uns auf der HP Verlosungen für Gäste-Keys. Ab heute könnt ihr für einen 3-Tages Gäste-Key mitspielen. Einfach mitraten und gewinnen!

Und hier ist der Link zur Verlosung: Zur Verlosung


----------



## Ayreen (1. August 2007)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Gästekeys (3 Tage) zu verschenken. Schickt mir einfach eine Pm.

EDIT: alle Keys sind weg


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2007)

JHABA-4CF1R-4RN4X-26PE0-6GT6B




0906F-PVM3P-0TF06-H2LM2-TL966


----------



## Schlange (2. August 2007)

ich hab auch von buffed ein 3 tage account bekommen nachdem installieren und account machen warte ich seit paar tage auch die e-mail , vielleicht mache ich was falsch 

da ich wow spiele und nun die gelegenheit nutzen kann hdro zu spielen für 3 tage ägert mich das ein wenig


----------



## clemenza (4. August 2007)

Würde HDRO gerne mal testen. Wenn noch einer einen Buddykey übrig hat, PM oder mail an clemenzax@web.de wäre super.


----------



## Serges (6. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen
würde gern mal Hdro antesten bevor ich es mir kaufe. Hab den fehler bei Vanguard gemacht....
Naja wenn jmd noch einen Key über hat würde ich mich freun.
PS: Könnte im gegenzug einen Vanguard Buddy-Key anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Serges


----------



## Gisar (9. August 2007)

Hallo

ich zocke schon seit längerer Zeit WOW und langsam wirds Zeit für was Neues.
Würde mich über einen Buddy Key für HDRO freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte per PM an mich

mfg
gisar


----------



## Hadmar (12. August 2007)

Hallo suche ebenfalls einen buddy key zu HDRO wäre nett wen ich eine per pm zugeschickt bekomme.Habe mehre wow gastepässe zu verfügung.


----------



## armadillo (12. August 2007)

Hey Leute,

ich schließe mich mal der Allgemeinheit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Möchte gerne auch HDRO mal testen, deswegen auch von mir die frage, ob jemand noch nen Buddy-Key für mich übrig hat.

Vielen Dank.
armadillo


----------



## MrHilter (13. August 2007)

Ich suche leider auch schon seid Tagen verzweifelt einen Testaccount Key. Hat noch jemand einen über? Wie ich festgestellt habe bin ich nicht der einzige der mit WOW aufgehört hat und eine neue Möglichkeit sucht sein Suchtpotential einzusetzen.....


----------



## Taskforcekil (13. August 2007)

Hey Leute,

wollt jetzt auch ma bevor ich am donnerstag in urlaub fahre, 3 tage HDRO testen, hat vielleciht jemand noch nen test key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir einen schicken könntet


----------



## Vimape (13. August 2007)

So, nachdem ich mir das Spiel gekauft habe (Vielen Dank an den Newsletter wg. Key zum ausprobieren), habe ich meine restlichen Newsletter-Keys noch über.

Denke das geht in Ordung, wenn man die hier verhökert, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir fällt zumindest niemand ein, dem ich einen geben könnte ohne zu hören: "Behalt deinen Scheiss, ich bleib bei WoW"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und bevor die im Postfach zu schimmeln anfangen..............




Also die ersten 4 PNs in meiner Box bekommen einen Key als Antwort.


----------



## evil-knevil666 (16. August 2007)

Hallöchen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch ich möchte auf HDRO umsatteln, bzw. neu aufsatteln. Im Rahmen dessen würde mich sehr freuen über einen Buddykey, um mir schlußendlich ganz sicher zu sein. Der Ort um seine Zelte aufzuschlagen, will schließlich weise erkoren sein. Vielleicht liest das ja auch eine nette Gilde, die Interesse hätte an einem Mittzwanziger, der die kommenden Monate ein bißchen Zeit mitbringt. So wäre der Buddykey vielleicht eine gelungene Investition in ein neues Mitglied.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (17. August 2007)

Guten Tag euch
ich würde nach einer weile Wow auch gerne mal hdro probieren.es wär sehr nett wenn mir jemand einen testaccount oder ähnliches geben könnte.vielen dank


----------



## Flyertwo (17. August 2007)

Hallo ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem Testkey um HDRO mal anzutesten.
Wenn jemand einen hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MFG Flyertwo


----------



## Hertome (17. August 2007)

Da ich nicht weis, wer bereits einen 3 Tage key hat und wer nicht, bitte kurze PM an mich, 
ich habe noch ne ältere Mail gefunden im Spam Ordner mit 3 Tage Keys.

Viel Spass beim testen dann.

Gruß

Hertome


----------



## Petra79 (17. August 2007)

Hertome schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weis, wer bereits einen 3 Tage key hat und wer nicht, bitte kurze PM an mich,
> ich habe noch ne ältere Mail gefunden im Spam Ordner mit 3 Tage Keys.
> 
> Viel Spass beim testen dann.
> ...



Habe hier auch noch 5 Stück - wer mag ... ?


----------



## evil-knevil666 (17. August 2007)

Ich habe einen bekommen! Vielen Dank an Hertome! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xpatch (17. August 2007)

Hi, ich würde HdRO auch gern mal testen, also wenn noch jmd einen Key übrig hat, ich wäre ihm/ihr sehr dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG

xpatch


----------



## zaubermagier (17. August 2007)

Hallo,

wäre jmd. so lieb und würde mir auch einen Key zukommen lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre spitze!


----------



## rEdiC (17. August 2007)

Guten Tag euch
ich würde nach einer weile Wow auch gerne mal hdro probieren.es wär sehr nett wenn mir jemand einen testaccount oder ähnliches geben könnte.vielen dank


----------



## Gunnarson (17. August 2007)

Ich habe durch den Buffed.de Newsletter den 3 Tage Testkey benutzt und bin nicht wirklich weit gekommen in dem Game. Hat aber in jedem Fall Lust auf mehr gemacht.
Kann ich jetzt eigentlich noch einen 7 Tage Gastaccount nutzen oder ist das damit hinfällig?
Wenn es gehen sollte, wäre es schön wenn mir diesbezüglich noch einer den entsprechenden Key zukommen lassen würde.

Weiterhin interessiert mich die Frage wie lange meine Daten belassen werden. Also bis wann muss ich mich entschieden haben die Vollversion zu kaufen um nicht wieder ganz von vorn anfangen zu müssen. Leider hat sich da Codemaster bei den Infos im Zusammenhang mit dem Testkey nicht gerade sehr aussagefreudig gezeigt.


----------



## Petra79 (17. August 2007)

Petra79 schrieb:


> Habe hier auch noch 5 Stück - wer mag ... ?



Edit: Noch 0/5 vorhanden

Viel Spaß Euch Fünf!


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2007)

Gunnarson schrieb:


> Ich habe durch den Buffed.de Newsletter den 3 Tage Testkey benutzt und bin nicht wirklich weit gekommen in dem Game. Hat aber in jedem Fall Lust auf mehr gemacht.
> Kann ich jetzt eigentlich noch einen 7 Tage Gastaccount nutzen oder ist das damit hinfällig?
> Wenn es gehen sollte, wäre es schön wenn mir diesbezüglich noch einer den entsprechenden Key zukommen lassen würde.


Nein, Du kannst dich nicht mit Testkeys durchmogeln. Dann würden die Leute ja nicht mehr bezahlen sondern alle 3-7 Tage Testkeys eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst natürlich einen 7 Tage Testkey nutzen, aber halt ohne den alten Char und mit neuem Acount.



Gunnarson schrieb:


> Weiterhin interessiert mich die Frage wie lange meine Daten belassen werden. Also bis wann muss ich mich entschieden haben die Vollversion zu kaufen um nicht wieder ganz von vorn anfangen zu müssen. Leider hat sich da Codemaster bei den Infos im Zusammenhang mit dem Testkey nicht gerade sehr aussagefreudig gezeigt.


Da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, üblicherweise werden bei MMO's Chars nur sehr selten gelöscht.


----------



## Xazon (18. August 2007)

Hallo,


ich möchte gerne mal Mittelerde besichtigen und würde mich über so einen tollen trial-key
riesig freuen. Wenn einer von Euch noch einen hätte und den mir schicken könnte, wäre ich sehr 
dankbar.


Bye Xazon


----------



## surfer18 (19. August 2007)

Hätte auch gern nen Buddy-key will das game umbedingt mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre voll nett wenn mir wer ne PM schreibt ^^


Wünsche viel spaß noch 
Idrial


----------



## Drivman (20. August 2007)

servs leute 
ein alter Hund von WoW will aufhören und sucht was neues!!  ich will mal HdRO antesten das game bevor ich ihn mir hole. Hätte jmd nen gästekey übrig für mich?

thx im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain-Oatz (20. August 2007)

Hi,

suche nen Buddykey für LOTRO. Wär nett, wenn mir jmd einen geben könnte. Mein WoW Account läuft bald ab und ich möchte gerne LOTRO anspielen und mir dann evtl. kaufen.

mfg Captain-Oatz

PS: captainoatz88@gmx.de


----------



## Parc (20. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich meine Zelte nicht hier aufschlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also, wenn mir einer nen Key schicken könnte, wäre das super!

Vielen Dank schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flossen (20. August 2007)

hiho ich würde gerne das spiel nochmal antesten bevor ich es mir hole. ich weiß das is jetzt lasst mich zählen....

knapp 300 beitrag der nach einem key fragt aber naja vll hab ich ja glück.

ok danke schonma


----------



## Maxador (20. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab immer weniger lust auf WoWBC und habe bissel nach HDRO gegoogelt.
Bin auf eine Seite gestoßen mit Buddy Key und Downloadlinks. Nach dem Download musste
ich feststellen das die Key´s alle nicht mehr gingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch ich möchte nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen und würde es gerne anspielen.
Falls noch Wer so einen ( Buddy/Trial Key ) hat und mir per PN zuschicken kann wäre ich demjenigen sehr sehr Dankbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Hurgh (20. August 2007)

schreibt support emails an codemasters und verlant trial keys^^
vll geben die wirklich ein paar her


----------



## Flossen (20. August 2007)

naja codemaster is nich schnell in sachen antworten. bis man von denen ne e-mail bekommt is weihnachten und deren system mails sind auch nich viel schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Alexy* (21. August 2007)

Auch ich möchte mit Wow aufhören und zu HDRO wechseln. Allerdings möchte ich erstmal testen wie sich HDR spielt. Den Client habe ich schon mir fehlt nur noch ein Testkey. Wenn jemand noch einen übrig hat würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MFG Alexy


----------



## Hertome (21. August 2007)

2 von 5 sind noch da.

Gruß Hertome

(per PM bitte)

Alle weg sorry


----------



## Thali_pere (22. August 2007)

Hiho

Wäre suuuper nett wenn mir auch jemand einen Key zukommen lassen kann. Will endlich mal was neues sehen und nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!

Grüße


----------



## .Warlord (23. August 2007)

Genauso wie alle anderen hier hätte auch ich gerne einen HDRO Buddykey.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



WoW wurde vor einiger Zeit "langweilig" und ich bin nun am überlegen auf HDRO zu wechseln. Würde mich sehr

freuen wenn mir jemand seinen key gibt damit ich mal reinschnuppern kann und das Spiel nicht ohne es vorher

mal selbst getestet zu haben kaufen muss, um danach festzustellen, dass es mir vielleicht garnicht gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bis

auf ein "Danke" oder einen WoW Guestkey könnte ich leider nichts zum Tausch anbieten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuder (24. August 2007)

Hey Leute...

ich habe mit WoW aufgehört da es mir keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat!

es wäre sehr nett wenn mir jmd. einen gästekey für hdro schicken könnte!!

e-mail: ewecz@web.de


ich würde auch bis zu 5 Euro auf euer konto überweisen für den gästekey...!!!!!

mfg sandro!!!


----------



## Zuder (24. August 2007)

Zuder schrieb:


> Hey Leute...
> 
> ich habe mit WoW aufgehört da es mir keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat!
> 
> ...




niemand???


----------



## *Alexy* (25. August 2007)

Ich habe nun auch 2 Testkeys. Einmal nen 7tage und einen 5Tage.

Bei Interesse PM an mich, die ersten beiden bekommen jeweils einen.

MFG Alexy

Edit: Beide Keys sind raus. Wenn ich wieder neue hab sag ich bescheit


----------



## Cordesh (25. August 2007)

Zuder schrieb:


> niemand???



Wieso kaufste Dir nicht das buffed magazin?
Da ist alles drinne was Du brauchst, inkl. Key für 6 Euro.


----------



## Mastertrl (26. August 2007)

hätte gern auch nen key!!! mal sehen ob sich was tut^^ 


thnx an den spender xD


----------



## Kocki (26. August 2007)

Hallo, ich würde das spiel auch gerne mal testen :-) nur habe ich keinen "Demo"-Key Und auch keine Ahnung wo ich es Downloaden kann  vllt kann mir jemand die antwort(en?)  PEr PN Schreiben 

mfg

Kocki


----------



## Sarja-Cell (27. August 2007)

Hätte da noch 2 Buddykeys, einfach ne PM...

Die beiden sympatischsten Anfragen bekommen sie.

Wie aufm Viehmarkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Los gehts


----------



## MirielLuthien (27. August 2007)

Huhu 

hätte vieleicht noch jemand eine buddykey für mich 
würde mich freuen ,möchte gerne das game mal testen 

bitte wenn jamend ein für mich hat an meine email ardesse
susigei@hotmail.com

danke schonmal


----------



## GreenElb1991 (27. August 2007)

hi,
wenn noch jemand einen gästekey übrig hätte und ihn mir per pm oder an meine emailadresse ( christian-pick-kh@web.de ) schicken könnte,würde ich mich wahnsinnig freuen,da ich nun so langsam die nase voll hab von wow und mal was neues ausprobieren will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myself1337 (28. August 2007)

Hey,

Ich wollte auch einmal fragen ob jemand noch einen Buddycode hat.
Den ich spiele Guild Wars schon 2 Jahre und es gibt für mich nichts mehr neues in GW also : Ich würde mich sehr über einen Code freunen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anzubieten habe ich mehrere Test Keys für GW: Prophecis, Faction und Nightfallen! Den Client gibts auf der HP von Guildwars den Link würde ich dann auch schicken! Ich freue mich auf Antwort

Mfg Myself


----------



## EightBall (28. August 2007)

Hey Leute,

Ich spiele jetzt schon ca.1-1,5 Jahre WoW, aber in letzter Zeit habe ich kaum noch lust zu spielen.

Habe bei Giga Herr Der Ringe Online kurz gesehen und sah ziemlich interresant aus!!!

Habe mir jetzt auch das Spiel runtergeladen und wollte mal fragen ob von euch mir wer einen Test-Key per PM zu schicken kann? 

Währe echt super von euch, damit ich das spiel mal testen kann ob es mir gefählt bevor ich es mir kaufe!!!

DANK in voraus!!!


bye


----------



## Cordesh (28. August 2007)

EightBall schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt auch das Spiel runtergeladen ...




Und ich weiß auch wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Warum kaufste Dir nicht das buffed.de Magazin? Da ist ein Gästekey drinne!


----------



## eRain (28. August 2007)

Ich würde auch gern nen key haben...
würde mich freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myself1337 (28. August 2007)

Ja ich finde aber kein Magazin mehr habe hier schon alles abgesucht -.-.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand den Code gibt (PN pls)... Das Angebot mit den Guild Wars Keys steht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg Myself


----------



## EightBall (28. August 2007)

Cordesh schrieb:


> Und ich weiß auch wo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Würde ich, aber leider in Österreich gibt es das Magazin nicht und deshalb kann ich es mir auch net kaufen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Ja wie gesagt würde mich über einen Test-Key sehr freuen.


bye


----------



## walk_on_shit (29. August 2007)

Hey Leute,



da ja jez auch wieder ein neues AddOn von WoW angekündigt wurde mit neuen LvL-cap auf 80 wollte ich mich mal langsam nach alternativen umgucken, da ich nicht erleben möchte, wie einer in 2 jahren oder so in wow jubelt und sich freut, dass er sein T25-Set komplett hat, obwohl erst erst seit nem halben Jahr lvl 120 ist...

Deswegen würd ich mich sehr über einen HdRO-Testkey freuen.



Danke schon mal vorweg



 walk_on_shit


----------



## Denami (31. August 2007)

Hallo leuts

ich habe 5 Aktivierungscode für 3 tage die fünf die interese haben meldet euch 
die erste 5 bekommen alle einen code

Viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trón1 (31. August 2007)

Suche Gästekey für einen freund der jetzt von WoW nach Hdr wecheln möchte so wie ich. Also Falls noch jemand einen key hat bitte melden. Und wenns geht noch ink posten wo er sich das spiel laden kann! 

Danke !


----------



## Denami (31. August 2007)

nun ich habe noch 3!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supervegeta (1. September 2007)

Hiho ich suche auch einen Gästekey für einen Freund der hat es bei mir gesehen und ihm hats gefallen =) ich hab ihm gesagt das ich schaue ob ich einen Gästekey bekomme das er es auch testen kann. Also plz wer einen hat und ihn nicht braucht  PM an mich plz schon mal ein großes DANKE


----------



## EightBall (2. September 2007)

Das Spiel kann man sich auf dieser Seite Downloaden:

http://www.morthond.de

man muss sich aber erst anmelden!

Achja...das stand schon auf der ersten Seite, also bitte erster mal die Suchfunktion benutzen!


----------



## GreenElb1991 (2. September 2007)

suche immernoch verzweifelt nach einem gästekey.würde sich bitte wer erbarmen mir einen key schicken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre echt supernett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurgh (2. September 2007)

kuckt doch mal das forum an und nicht immer das stumpfsinnige sachen man kan ab jetzt auch so 7 Tage Testen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=16726


----------



## Crossbow (6. September 2007)

Dann kann man den Thread ja jetzt zumachen. hihi


----------



## HdR-Zocker (7. September 2007)

Gibt es nicht noch eine andere möglichkeit an sonen key ranzukommen, ich meine kann man ihn nur von nem freund hollen?
wenn ja, würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn mir einer son key zukommen lassen würde.

HdR-Zocker


----------



## HdR-Zocker (7. September 2007)

Hi Denami,
haste noch son Testkey, wenn ja bitte melde dich bei mir

freundliche Grüße
HdR-Zocker


----------



## Dulkarash (7. September 2007)

Ich hab 2 stück und im buffed heft 5 tage umsonst


----------



## Cordesh (8. September 2007)

Gästekeys gibts doch hier: http://www.lotro-europe.com/trial.php


----------



## Favorit (9. September 2007)

hallo, ich weiß nicht ob die keys noch gültig sind, bisher wurde keiner genutzt:

Key 1: 4CU3L-R7ECE-AJ96M-8WUJ3-RHRR8
Key 2: YCTF3-ALH64-00GE7-AXFAM-M19AD
Key 3: EEQX1-JVURW-AK1QW-WM24Y-1XEEG
Key 4: F3M9T-P693M-3PQWL-WVUUD-0TAMH
Key 5: FJLAL-JX9YB-7DK5X-PJTU2-9U2D6

sind 3-tage keys zum testen


----------



## spieler3 (15. September 2007)

ich habe noch 2 keys zum vergeben weil keiner meiner freunde das testen wollen (wow freaks -.-) einfach mir mal ne pm schicken dann mal weiter sehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cordesh (15. September 2007)

Cordesh schrieb:


> Gästekeys gibts doch hier: http://www.lotro-europe.com/trial.php



Hallo Mods/Amins, macht doch den Tread zu.


----------



## spieler3 (15. September 2007)

Cordesh schrieb:


> Hallo Mods/Amins, macht doch den Tread zu.


schon mal gelesen das die nich für europa sind??
Free Trial available in North America, Australia, and New Zealand only. von der hdro seite oder hat sich was dran geändert?ach ja und wenn jetzt kommt na und man kann trotzdem spielen vill wollen die leute die dann den char gespielt haben den auch behalten aber nich auf nem amerikanischen server.


----------



## Cordesh (16. September 2007)

spieler3 schrieb:


> schon mal gelesen das die nich für europa sind??



Würdest Du mal auf den Link klicken den ich angab würdest Du folgendes sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist für Europa, ok?


----------



## BIGLOVE (30. September 2007)

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen freuen, 
danke fals es klappen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab einen die gibts ja für jederman auf der offz seite soviel wie mal möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icebreaker01 (30. September 2007)

Kann mich Cordesh nur anschliesen habe auch meine  7 tage account von dieser Seite

http://www.lotro-europe.com/trialkey.php

Das einzge was lange gedauert hat war der client mit 7.5 Gb bei ner 1000 T-net leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es funzt super.


----------



## Obult (6. Oktober 2007)

suche auch noch nen buddy key  da mich wow allmälich langweilt. würde mich freuen wenn jemand noch einen für mich übrig hätte


----------



## Wolfertz (6. Oktober 2007)

www.trylotro.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Terael (6. Oktober 2007)

Nach über 2 jahren WoW gefarme würd ich auch gern mal was neues sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn jemand noch einen Trail-Key über hat währ ich eXtrem dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukas90 (6. Oktober 2007)

Hey Leute so viel ich weis gibts von Codemaster ne seite wo jeder so nen kay bekommen kann, :
7-day Free Trials now available!05-Oct-2007Codemasters Online launch The Lord of the Rings Online FREE 7-day trial across Europe. Download your free trial and claim your free trial key at www.trylotro.com.

Spielt der Herr der Ringe Online Jetzt Kostenlos!
Ladet eure KOSTENLOSE Probeversion bei www.trylotro.com herunter

Jouez au Seigneur des Anneaux Online Gratuitement !
Téléchargez la période d'essai GRATUITE sur www.trylotro.com 


KOmmt bei mir immer wenn ich Lotro starte vllt hilfts euch°^° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukas90 (6. Oktober 2007)

Und wenns net klappt hier ein paar Keys, ich hab sie nie genutz , also wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst:
Key 0:09X4G-88U5G-YXX4E-F7YRP-A4W69
Key 1: FTVMH-R6T1W-2C3Q4-EUWLN-1N6HH
Key 2: E4RQ4-HVLWG-CPX2H-5WQX6-UJPY2
Key 3: 9Q17B-C15C5-DBGPX-RMVV2-LM9CF
Key 4: NK63J-D6TE2-R0W19-50CFG-541RB
Key 5: PJY9V-TLQVM-NRB8Q-7P01X-YW6D8

Viel spass wenn klabt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narukar (10. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit falls noch einer so nett wäre und mir einen buddykey für HDRO geben könnte den er nicht benötigt... hbae ienen BC und den normalen wow trial als tausch.. ich will raus aus WOW... weiss aber nicht ob HDRO das ist wonach ich so lange suche .. HELFT MIR BITTE !!!!!11einseinself.


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Dezember 2007)

Check mal trylotro.com, da gibt es die umsonst.
Hättest vielleicht mal diesen Sticky lesen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keek83 (27. Dezember 2007)

hat sich wohl erledigt *edit*


----------



## Adamanthir (21. Januar 2008)

keek83 schrieb:


> hat sich wohl erledigt *edit*




hey leute...
die official site www.trylotro.com - da funkt der key-gen nicht - kann mir jemand mit nem 7-day-trial für meinen buddy weiterhelfen?


----------



## Cordesh (21. Januar 2008)

Einfach warten , die geht bald wieder.


----------



## Adamanthir (21. Januar 2008)

Cordesh schrieb:


> Einfach warten , die geht bald wieder.




danke für die rasche antwort

hoffe ich sehr ;-)


lg


----------



## Fadekiller123 (21. Januar 2008)

kann auch noch 1 raushauen wer will schreibt mich an


----------



## Æonis (21. Januar 2008)

Wenn noch wer einen trialkey für mich hätte,wäre echt dankbar,hab auch noch wow-trial zum tausch (auch wenn die meisten das game wohl eh schon kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gestern funzte die keyerstellung auf der hdro-hp noch,aber da wars mir zu spät für son monsterdownload...

Tja hätt ich den rechner wohl besser die nacht durchlaufen lassen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn noch jmd nen key für mich über hat,plz PM


----------



## Cordesh (22. Januar 2008)

Update: Die Seite funktioniert wieder.


----------

